# September Stars Weightloss Journeys!!



## becs0375

*Now we have all had our little bundles of love its time to support each other thorugh the next journey...losing those extra pounds!!!

So tell us what you are doing to lose weight and how much you want to lose!!​*


----------



## ladykara

was 10 stone before pregnancy, went up to 13.4 stone and 12.9 after i gave birth... 

i need to lose 2 stone but if i reach that goal may try and lose another stone.

I was hoping breastfeeding would help but thats only started a craving for sweet things so im going to try and just cut out "bad"foods and count calories. 

There is a all you can eat for £5 with a picture of three burgers at the bottom of this page, its an advert, is someone having a giggle on this forum !!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Love the thread, reason I changed my username was I started this - https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-journals/452401-my-weightloss-journey.html

Don't want people I know seeing that :haha:

I didn't put much, if hardly any weight on during pregnancy and came out of the pregnancy fitting in to jeans I couldnt even fit in before. No idea how that worked but no complaining!
I need to lose 80-90lb :(! it's going to be tough but I'm really determined. I've already lost 1lb in two and a half days so I'm looking forward to weighing myself next wednesday which will be a week since I started


----------



## babythinkpink

Oh i am with you guys!

Weight b4 pregnancy, 9st, (usually 8st 10lb but had gained a few pounds ttc) 

Goal weight 8st 10lb (122lb)

Current weight 11st 3lb (157lb)

Already lost 4lb on first week of diet :happydance: in week 2 now

Weigh in day Wed

Still to loose 2st 5lb (35lb)
Or there abouts, maths never was a strong subject!:haha:

I am using the food focus site (thanks to Emzy)to log my food, i am breast feeding but don't feel i am hungry or missing out on anything vital to milk.
Atm i am not doing anything else, apart from being lazy i am too busy, and housework is counted on ff! :thumbup:


----------



## ladykara

SisterRose said:


> Love the thread, reason I changed my username was I started this - https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-journals/452401-my-weightloss-journey.html
> 
> Don't want people I know seeing that :haha:
> 
> I didn't put much, if hardly any weight on during pregnancy and came out of the pregnancy fitting in to jeans I couldnt even fit in before. No idea how that worked but no complaining!
> I need to lose 80-90lb :(! it's going to be tough but I'm really determined. I've already lost 1lb in two and a half days so I'm looking forward to weighing myself next wednesday which will be a week since I started

sisterRose you will now be called : ) is 216 pounds about 15 stone ?? because you dont look 15 stone so think either i worked it out wrong or your scales are wrong... im 3 times bigger than you and im 12 stone..


----------



## SisterRose

Yep, I'm 15 and a half stone :/! 

I think I carry it ok, but the pictures are very flattering :p


----------



## Jellycat

Hi

I'm currently a whopping 256lbs I've always struggled with my weight in one way or another. The lightest I've ever been is 140lb and was a size 12 however this consisted of eating very little and going to the gym everyday for 2 hours, I was not at my healthiest 

I'm doing small milestones so I would first like to lose 34lbs and will then set my next goal. 

I'm aiming to eat healthy, no junk food and possibly use weightwatchers points. Exercise looking to use my fitbug which monitors your number of steps each day.

I am starting diet tomorrow Monday but will be weighing in on a Wednesday.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies, just posting on here so I can find it easy in the morning. I've decided to weigh in first thing on Monday mornings... it all starts tomorrow :wacko:

Will post tomorrow to let you know the dreaded targets etc.. 

Good luck everyone! And well done btp on your 4lb loss!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

I'm joining for sure!! I started dieting 3 weeks ago and I was a whopping 16 stone 7lbs (231 lbs) which is a stone and a half more than when I fell pregnant. I actually gained since I had her! Before getting pregnant I was a size 16/18 and I'm now 18/20. My overall aim is to lose 5 stone (70lbs) and get down to 11s stone 7lbs (161lbs). That might still sound heavy to some of you but I've always been heavy and was at my happiest at this weight, when I was a size 12. So far I've been counting calories and I've lost 10lbs so I am currently 15 stone 10lbs (220lbs). I'm really happy with how it's going so far and think we will all do really well supporting one another on our weightloss journeys :flower:

xx


----------



## becs0375

Its so nice we are all supporting each other!!

I lost over 4 stone before I feel pregnant, I only put on 10lbs and lost that pretty much straight away so I am now back on track, starting back on my slimming world plan, going to weigh myslef in the morning and then every Monday!! My aim is to get back into my blue cocktail dress, I can get it zipped halfway and the hook and eye does up at the top its just about an inch to get zipped together!! Apart from that I would like to lose another 2 stone, I would be happy being a size 14, I am an 18 now large 16 lol!!! I do my weighloss in dress sizes not weight!!
The best advice I was given was it doesn't matter how much you weigh its what dress size you want to be, so if a size 14 means I am 13 stone then so be it!!


----------



## Hellodoris

Hi ladies, hoping I can join in?

Was 11st 8 before becoming El Preggo went up to 15 stoneish, weighed myself yesterday and am 13st exactly... now tiny is 8 weeks old i'm feeling up to exercise and that so my goal is to get to 12 and a half stone by xmas... (although how the hell I will accomplish that with all the nice things to eat at this time of year i'll never know!

Good Luck all.

xx


----------



## becs0375

The more the merrier chick!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Hellodoris! I know, worst time to diet this time of year... long nights and nice food, hmmm!


----------



## becs0375

Its horrible dieting this time of year!! Cake, mine pies, chocolate, crisps mmmmmm the list goes on!!


----------



## ladykara

I ate chocolate... i feel awful.. was only going to have a small amount, more than half is gone now.. diet starts tom ..


----------



## Blob

Ok so i dont weigh myself :nope: I never want to, i weigh far more than i look so i think i would get a total complex :dohh:

Sooo if its ok with everyone i'm going to do mine with pictures?? So maybe i will take one every 2 weeks or every month... i'm so so useless at diets or eating well.

Since either BnB isnt working for me tonight or my internet i cant upload photos so will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Jellycat

i'm loving the idea of pics of Blob it will be the reverse of peoples bump pics when pregnant.

I might see if I get the courage to take a pic every now and then

I agree this is going to be the hardest time of year to diet but if we can get through crimbo new year will be alot easier and less likely to be tempted.

It would be great if I could lose a stone by crimbo but will be happy with anything at the moment


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> ! I do my weighloss in dress sizes not weight!!
> The best advice I was given was it doesn't matter how much you weigh its what dress size you want to be, so if a size 14 means I am 13 stone then so be it!!

I tend to go by clothes too, although i get a bit crazy with the scales! I have a huge vac bag full of my 'old' clothes waiting to be unpacked, i am still in maternity clothes atm, my 2 jeans and various tops, i have bought some tops but refuse to go buying clothes when i know i have stacks of stuff, just all in the wrong size atm!!

My dh is on weight watchers, so this makes it much easier for me, i am cooking healthy stuff for him, and just logging all my food i eat, i am getting on with it well, and pleased with just being on a diet, i feel more energetic even only after 2 weeks! 

Happy Monday to all, and good luck to those starting their diets today.:happydance:

Best tip I ever had was...

Nothing tastes as good as getting into that little black dress feels.

If i am tempted i think what would i rather, eat or have that feeling of being my 'happy' size, and the food never wins! :thumbup:

BTP xxx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy Monday ladies and good luck to those starting diets today! x :flower:

ps loving the non bump pic idea, although noone wants to see a pick of my mummy tummy covered in stretch marks!!


----------



## becs0375

I don't think you ever get rid of your Mummy tummy lol!!!


----------



## Blob

My day has started making soup :) Going to have soup every lunch now :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Morning ladies! everyone prepared? According to the wii fit weighs I've lost another 2lb! 
Also love the pic idea, i put some on my weightloss thread the other day and I'll be uploading new ones every week :thumbup:


mmmm soup. What kind are you making Blob?


----------



## Blob

I put some tomato soup on today made couliflower last week going to make pea next :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mmm I love soup. I made a lovely pea, cucumber and mint soup earlier this year was lush x


----------



## SisterRose

All sound lovely!

I made leek and potatoe soup last night for tea :D x


----------



## SisterRose

All sound lovely!

I made leek and potatoe soup last night for tea :D x


----------



## becs0375

I had porridge for breakfast and going to have some pasta for lunch then a roast tea done the slimming world way lol!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had weetabix for brekkie, about to have a tuna salad for lunch and think chicken breast and veggies for tea mmmm


----------



## Emzywemzy

becs I like the slimming world recipies! Thing is everything they want you to eat takes forever to make which just isn't practical some days... I wish I had loads of time to cook. I guess now that Holly has settled a bit and I can put her in her chair for a bit, I could cook in the afternoons! I made a yummy chilli the other night and she sat watching me! 

Has anyone got any recipies for any yummy healthy food that I could try out?

xx


----------



## Blob

I had crumpets for breakfast :rofl:


----------



## opticalillus5

Righty... I've been on the scales and it's not too bad (thank god lol). 

Pre-preg I weighed 9 stone 10lbs ish, and was a size 10/12. I was really toned though, and went to the gym quite a lot. I'd also only just passed my test, so was used to walking everywhere. 

This morning, I weigh 10 stone 10lbs. BUT I can't fasten my size 12 jeans. They pull up, but there's no way in hell that I can even get them close enough to fasten, even without doing the button up. 

I'm crap at dieting. And by crap, I mean REALLY crap. So far today I had shredded wheat (which has to be the most boring food I have ever tasted along with dry ryvitas), a yoghurt, a banana and a jaffa cake. But tonight it's BIL's birthday, so we're having an indian take-away. 

So, I've been out and bought a cross trainer. It's just a basic manual one, and it squeaks a lot, but for £30 out of classifieds what do I expect? lol. I aim to do at least 20 mins a day on it as i don't have a wii, and can't always get to the gym. I'm gonna buy an ab cruncher too. 

I'd like to get back to how I was, and I know it's possible cos I managed it after having Emma. This is my inspirational pic... It was taken the friday before xmas last year, and I got my bfp on New year's eve. I wanna wear this again this year. I will do it!!!
 



Attached Files:







inspirational.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babythinkpink

wow optical great pic, like insperational pics, this is mine...

me and dh I was my happy weight! :happydance:

My wedding pics are a happy weight too, but its hard to see in a wedding dress!


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies, I forgot to weigh myself this morning so going to do it in the morning!! Total baby brain!!
Had a sarnie for lunch with a penguin a yogurt and banana!! Done all my veg for tea so I am all set!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ooh love the inspirational pics!! Here's mine, aged 20 and size 12 with my friend Tony. The second is the same night with my friend Danielle. I WILL look like this again (Ok maybe a bit older lol)

While we are at it, here is my horrendous picture. It's of me the other week at the beer festival and I look huge! I hate it. I might stick both on my fridge for inspiration!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







skinny me.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 12









skimmy me 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11









fat me.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## becs0375

Crickey Emma you were tiny!!!


----------



## SisterRose

I haven't got any inspirational pics for any of you because I've always been a fatty :rofl:


----------



## FirstBean

I would like to join started the diet today before I got pregnant I was 9st now am 10st9lb and would like to get down to 8and a half stone. Its a hard time to diet with the cold dark nights but am determined to lose weight. Good luck to everyone else starting diets today


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know!! I was 11 and a half stone then believe it or not! I've always been heavier than I look so weight isn't a great thing to go by. I was a size 12 and was very happy at that weight up until about 12 and a half stone, so I'm aiming for 11 and a half x


----------



## Blob

Well this isnt the photo but its close enough to what i want again :lol: This was me about 6 weeks pregnant this time, so i know its ok as i got down from Tabs :dohh:

For some reason my laptop wont let me see my other photos that i need to look at and focus :cry:

LOVE the miss match undies :rofl: wasnt really for public was my bump photo on Christmas Day :blush:
 



Attached Files:







872.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

Weetabix for brekkie again! What's everyone else having?

xx


----------



## Blob

I'm having nothing but tea :dohh: i feel like poop so im just not hungry. I totally am going to print out a photo and look at it when im hungry and bored :lol:


----------



## Jellycat

Blob i'm always wearing mis matched undies 

Emzy - I've just had Oats so simple winter Warmer (plum and cinamon) its lovely only bought it this week (3 1/2 pts)

Yetserday was a bit of disaster as JJ wouldnt settle all day so I wasnt as prepared food wise as I wanted to be hope to manage to orgsanise myself better today

Having chicken pesto pasta tonight its quick and easy just need to work out the point damage


----------



## Blob

Yea only was i get lunch is if i've made a soup and then i can heat it up :nope:


----------



## SisterRose

Had weetabix with mixed raisins for breakfast, gonna have chicken salad for dinner and either chicken breast with roasted veg or spiced lamb in a pita with a spoon of low fat greek yogurt and salad for tea + lots of water throughout the day


----------



## Emzywemzy

mmm getting hungry now! I made phillidelphia chicken last night, was so easy and so yummy! https://www.philadelphia.co.uk/philadelphia3/page?siteid=philadelphia3-prd&locale=uken1&PagecRef=681 x


----------



## Jellycat

I was going to look at the Philly site as i like what they have made in the adverts. Might have to get some in my next shop!


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> mmm getting hungry now! I made phillidelphia chicken last night, was so easy and so yummy! https://www.philadelphia.co.uk/philadelphia3/page?siteid=philadelphia3-prd&locale=uken1&PagecRef=681 x

This is one of our regular meals! I use the spring onion and pepper philli, but tonight i have done the garlic and herb one! I use the low fat bacon to top it, it is pretty good and if you put it into food focus it works out the calls etc.
I serve with boiled pots and steamed veg. Yummy!

In the over right now! :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

Does anyone know if it's better to weigh in the morning or at night? tomorrow is my weigh in day and exactly one week since I started to exercise everyday and eat well. Very nervous!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck sisterrose! Def weigh in the morning, its when you're at your lightest before eating all the food for the day x


----------



## becs0375

I always weigh in the morning!!

Had a crap day, Hope has been so unsettled so I have hardly eaten anything!!


----------



## Jellycat

Sisterrose I think mornings are most accurate as later in the day your weiht can depend on how much you've drunk or eaten just before weigh in...... Good Luck !

Becs - Your day sounds like me yesterday.... JJ has been more settled but my eating has still been sporadic today, didnt get to eat my pesto chicken pasta as DH wasnt hungry after his pizza at lunch.

New Day New Diet


----------



## opticalillus5

Oooo good luck SisterR! I'm dreading next monday already :haha:

I love the 'new day new diet' as I've been completely crap AGAIN today. I had beans on toast for breakfast, so not a good start really. Then a tuna mayo & cheese sarnie (light mayo - like it matters lol) & shape yog (and a few chocs left over from my birthday lol). Then, I took DD to an indoor play centre near us, and had burger, chips and a big muffin for tea!!!!!! 

I blame my OH. He usually works 7.30am - 4pm every day, but today he's had to work 3pm - 11pm. Hence the beans on toast (I made him a full english so it's the least I could do to eat beans on toast). Also, I wouldn't usually go to playmania on a weeknight, but I didn't wanna be sat in the house all aft with the kids on my own. So, I blame my OH entirely for my muffin-eating spree. Well, actually, I blame his boss. And the entire of West Yorkshire Police. They might be good at catching criminals, but they're no good at helping people lose weight. 

That said, as he was off I have managed to get to the gym today. I did about 40 mins cardio (treadmill, cross trainer, rower, stepper) and 50 ab crunches. I used to do 175 ab crunches, but I tried 100 last week and couldn't get out of bed the next day! 

Also, I timed myself on the treadmill for the first time. I used to love running, and used to run 1 1/2 miles in about 13 mins at my fittest. Today it took me 13.30 to run/walk a mile, and then I was knackered! I can remember my staple jog was 2 miles straight though before... Bugger. 

I tried my cross trainer out yesterday, and it hurts my knees. My gym instructor says it's because it's compact, so the stride on it is shorter than the ones at the gym. I'm still gonna give it a go tomorrow, but only when I REALLY can't get to the gym.. don't wanna knacker my legs up. 

Well done everyone on eating all the healthy breakfasts. I'm back on Shredded wheat in the morning!


----------



## SisterRose

I've lost 5lbs this last week! :wohoo: very happy with that. I've added end of week 1 photos to compare on my weightloss thread. Now I'm just over 15stone
Hope this week goes just as well :D


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done sister rose, that is fab loss!:happydance::thumbup:

Weight watchers have changed their points system, it is based on the fact that different foods burn and absorb in different ways, so carbs are not so efficiently burnt as protein, i am thinking this is why i used to loose weight eating an egg every morning on a diet because its a protein, where as now the porridge i am eating is a carb and fills me up but perhaps is not as great to loose weight to?
Anyway as long as you are taking in less than the energy you burn off weight will go, and i know i am doing that, by a long way! :happydance:

I had my weigh in today, i have lost another 2lb, :thumbup: makes total loss 6lb, so that is ok, i want it to drop off me but think i have a bit of an unrealistic view on it! (long story, eating problems at a young age, but not since childhood!)


Good luck anyone weighing in, and have a good eating day everyone!!

Has anyone got a target date to loose by? Mine is about April next year, i would like to be there for spring time, i can look forward then, like i did with the pregnancy, there is a goal! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Well done BTP and Bekss xxx Thats brilliant!!!!!

I rounded my day off yesterday with some haribo lol, oh well have had porridge for brekky!! Really need to get back into my Davina dvd's, I used to do them in between going to the gym!!


----------



## Blob

Mine is christmas :rofl: Now thats silly right?? I dont think i really have much to lose though its just bugging me. With Tab it just went and i was wearing hotpants 8 weeks after :cry: 

Anyhooo think i've been ok,
Yesterday missed breakfast (busy)
Lunch - soup 
A soda scone 
Dinner - mash and beef and veg


----------



## Blob

Oooh sorry well done girls thats a fab loss :wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

SisterRose said:


> I've lost 5lbs this last week! :wohoo: very happy with that. I've added end of week 1 photos to compare on my weightloss thread. Now I'm just over 15stone
> Hope this week goes just as well :D




babythinkpink said:


> I had my weigh in today, i have lost another 2lb, :thumbup: makes total loss 6lb, so that is ok, i want it to drop off me but think i have a bit of an unrealistic view on it! (long story, eating problems at a young age, but not since childhood!)

Fantastic news you two .... wishing you both another great week ahead !

Becs / Optical - lets hope we all have a better day today
Blob - Naughty you for missing your Brekkie !

Had rubbish day and to be honest there is no excuse this time
Brekkie - Porridge
Lunch - Jacket spud and cauliflower Cheese :blush:
Dinner - Crumpets X4 :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well Done BTP and SisterR thats fab!!! Sister R we are similar weights, I was 15 st 10lb last week... hoping I will have got to 15st 7 this week then I will have lost a stone!

I haven't had breakfast yet, Holly surprised me by sleeping in til 9.30!!


----------



## Blob

I dont lik breakfast :nope: 

Just made some parsnip soup for lunch :)


----------



## Snoozie

Hi ladies! 

Technically I'm at my prepreg weright (well my old trousers are a bit loose on me. BUT I'm still about 5 stone heavier than I should be. ;? I'd like to lose 3 stone but I want to wait until baby is about 12 weeks to diet. I'll try to eat healthily.

Good luck girls. xxx


----------



## babythinkpink

Had a nice food day today, had a poached egg on 2 pieces of weight watchers malted danish, for breakfast, missed lunch as we were out, just had my tea, roast chicken, boiled spuds, veg, a stuffing ball, a yorkshire pud, and for pudding a healthy eating chocolate steamed pudding with a scoop of carte thingy vanilla ice cream, yummy!
i have added a tesco lemon cake slice to have with a coffee later and still got 251 cals left today:thumbup:
I find i miss puddings the most but tesco do a fab range of frozen ones in a healthy living range, the lemon mousse one is nice and the profitarole one is really good! The choc sponge is ok, but better with a scoop of ice cream, which was about 60 cals for 28g scoop, just enough to make the pudding better!
These are the nicest 2, and £1 for 2 puds :thumbup:
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267292296
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267289744

Well that is my food diary for today!:haha:

Back tomorrow xx:hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Well done BTP and SisterR!!! Great Stuff! :thumbup:

Yesterday was another right-off for me... I went out shopping and had chinese food for lunch, then pie & chips for tea! And no exercise because my new cross trainer hurts my knees. I'm gutted... it's so nice, and was such a bargain. I've always had problems with my leg joints, and my knees pop when I use it. :cry:

So, now i've put it for sale for the £30 I paid for it :cry:

I'm so f*cking fed up... I have no motivation whatsoever to diet, and now my exercise machine that I was really happy about hurts me :(

Sorry for moaning, I know that it's nobody's fault but my own. 

I know this sounds silly, but how do you make soup?


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone :hugs:

opticalillus - Hope you find out why the exercise is hurting you! :hugs:

Today I had a small bowl of oat porridge with a few raisins for brekfast and a banana sandwhich for dinner. The bread we have is 113 cals each slice! almost fell through the roof. OH won't have any other bread, I wanted to buy brown but he won't eat it. We can't afford to buy two loaves of bread each time for both of us so I'm thinking of cutting out sandwhiches at dinner and only having one lot of carbs at tea time. I think I'll make salads for dinner.


----------



## babythinkpink

Optical, 
depends what soup you want to make, but a nice vegi soup is just put a load of vegs into a pan, like carrot, courgette, pumpkin, squash, cauliflower, anything you like really, too much cabbage makes it a bit peppery but a bit is nice, with some water and a stock cube, salt, pepper, and some dried mixed herbs if you like then boil it all up til all the vegis are soft and then add a tin of tomatoes, and blitz it all up with a hand blender to the texture you like, it will go quite thick and creamy if you blitz it well. 
If you make loads you can keep it in the fridge for a few days and use as you need it, the water may seperate a bit when it stands so just stir it up and it will all mix back in.
I used to make this daily when i was on weight watchers because its one of those things you can eat as much as you like as long as you don't put potatoes in it as they counted as carbs! 
I had it with weight watchers bread and a small slice of cheese!:happydance:

SisterRose, you could buy a small loaf for you and keep it in the freezer, just use it when you need it, that way you wont be getting 2 loves every time, you don't need to get weight watchers, a hovis brown small loaf the slices are about 50cals a slice the same as weight watchers bread, and some how feels a bit more to it.
I usually get the reduced bread because i can freeze it the same day, and the weight watchers malted danish keeps really well also if you don't want to freeze xx:hugs:


Chicken again for tea, not roast today, but wrapped in bacon with roasted veg, better get peeling and chopping! yumski xx

:hugs:

2 quick ideas while i think of it!

Roasted veg to serve with any meal.
Courgette, red pepper, orange pepper, potato. carrot, red onion all chopped into cubes the same size and in a roasting dish, salt, pepper, and mixed herbs, a small bit of oil to coat and roast.

Vegi Lasagne
Do the above with the veg (but with no potato) then add a tin of chopped tomatoes to the cooked roasted veg, mix and use to layer between lasagne sheets with cheese sauce (made with skimmed milk) 
Top with the sauce and a bit of cheese and put in oven til brown and lasagne cooked through.
Makes a really tasty alternative to meat lasagne and vastly less fat!:thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Optical I did have a nice tomato and Veg soup I used to make I'll try and find the receipe and let you know.... I added chilli powder and pasta sometimes just to make it abit interesting. Standard was zero weightwatchers points so used to make a big batch. 

Diet is rubbish I still had naughty food in the house so ive done a tesco shop with no temptations and planned my meals for next week......diet starts Saturday once food has arrived.


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - Thanks for the ideas ive always wanted to make a veg lasagne might give it a go next week


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks BTP! will look for better bread next shop :D

Also that veg lasagne sounds nom nom!


----------



## Blob

I was going to say that too just half both and freeze :)

Well i've done shit today :cry: 

Breakfast - nothing
Lunch - tuna roll and soup AND half a biscuit :cry:
Dinner - going to make burgers and salad


----------



## opticalillus5

Well ladies, today I am ON IT!!!! I'm determined lol... 

I did well yesterday, I ate cornflakes for brekkie (only a handful though), then a banana for lunch, went to gym and then had a prawn stir-fry for tea (with shape 0% yogurt for pud). 

So i'm gonna try and be as good today. So far I had a shape yog for bfast, and i've made my own soup (yey!!!! Thanks!!!) for lunch. I put in squash, courgette, swede, onion, cauli, bit of cabbage, tomatoes, oxo, mixed herbs & it's lovely! I'm v.impressed, although I managed to blend it all over the kitchen, my pram and myself. Oops. I've made loads, but with how nice it is I can't see it lasting long. 

As for tea tonight, Emma's at her dads so I've got chicken legs marinading in peri-peri sauce in the fridge. I'm gonna do them with a vegetable bake smoky paprika sauce (using the rest of the veggies I used to make my soup). I've got some reduced-fat garlic bread to go with it too (in slices so I don't end up eating half a baguette). I can't see OH being too impressed as he's not too keen on courgette or squash, but he'll just have to get over it :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Sounds like your definately in Diet mose now Optical - keep it up and hope your enjoy your soup

Tesco Food shop arrived and I've had a good day so far......
Bekkie - Wholemeal Toast with Boiled Egg
Lunch - Jacket Spud with Low Cal Coleslaw - think i'll have a Muller Light aswell
Tonight - Chicken and Rice

All ive drunk today is water too which is better than milky cups of tea with a spoonfull of sugar. Ive written food use by date list and Meal Plan for the following week which is now attached to our fridge. Only day i'm not sure what i'm having for dinner is Thursday as DH is going out but I have WW frozen meals so wont end up bingeing on naughtys that night.


----------



## babythinkpink

opticalillus5 said:


> Well ladies, today I am ON IT!!!! I'm determined lol...
> 
> I did well yesterday, I ate cornflakes for brekkie (only a handful though), then a banana for lunch, went to gym and then had a prawn stir-fry for tea (with shape 0% yogurt for pud).
> 
> So i'm gonna try and be as good today. So far I had a shape yog for bfast, and i've made my own soup (yey!!!! Thanks!!!) for lunch. I put in squash, courgette, swede, onion, cauli, bit of cabbage, tomatoes, oxo, mixed herbs & it's lovely! I'm v.impressed, although I managed to blend it all over the kitchen, my pram and myself. Oops. I've made loads, but with how nice it is I can't see it lasting long.
> 
> As for tea tonight, Emma's at her dads so I've got chicken legs marinading in peri-peri sauce in the fridge. I'm gonna do them with a vegetable bake smoky paprika sauce (using the rest of the veggies I used to make my soup). I've got some reduced-fat garlic bread to go with it too (in slices so I don't end up eating half a baguette). I can't see OH being too impressed as he's not too keen on courgette or squash, but he'll just have to get over it :haha:

Wow sounds good, your soup sounds lovely, it doesn't last long because its nice and you can have as much as you like!:thumbup:

Today i have been busy and not that hungry so i have only has half a tin of spagetti on toast really just because i am feeding and thought i should eat something! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

opticalillus - woah, diet mode r go! :D

BTP - spaghetti on toast sounds so good right now, I'm really hungry!

Spent 4 hours doing my "big clean" today and only managed a banana and two crackers :dohh: 
Got myself some bathroom scales today to compare my weight on those with the wii board and the wii board is accurate! so I'm pleased with that. I wasnt going to weigh myself until next wednesday which is exactly a week but i weighed in on the wii fit this morning and then on the new scales to compare. Anddddddd I was happy to find that I've lost another 3lb! since wednesday. That's 8lb in 9 days! sooo happy about that. I think wii fit must be really good or my scales LIE LIE LIE! I've never lost weight so easily before :S


----------



## Blob

Thats awesome work SR :wohoo: :wohoo:

I've been bad today all i've had is soup :dohh:


----------



## becs0375

I realy want to go back to the gym but my scar from my tear and episiotomy is still a bit tender so walking is all I am sticking to till I am feeling normal down there!!! 

I really need to start eating 3 meals a day, I keep thinking about going back to slimming world but I know I can do it, just need to get my head round it all again!! The weather has been so shit the past couple of days so I haven't be able to do my usual walk with Murphy!! I am also going to start doin shopping online so I am not tempted when I go shopping lol!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi ladies:flower:

can i please please join in with you!
i have to do something as i'm the biggest i've ever been:dohh:i don't know how much i weigh but i know it's alot more than i should be.

i'm planning on starting THE DIET tomorrow as i'm not feeling very good about myself and i'm still wearing maternity clothes..........and i'm actually feeling fatter now than when i was pregnant:nope:

i'm gonna follow the weightwatchers CORE plan as i did this before and had good results with it,i know WW have a new plan out but i'd rather do the core plan and follow it at home by myself as i have all the books and stuff.............it's basically just healthy eating with a few points for treats and extras!and hopefully i can get back to working out as i really miss feeling fit:)

well done everybody on already getting started:happydance:and i shall be officially joining you all tomorrow(14th nov)i will weigh in the morning:blush: and let you all know the damage and my goals etc!

best of luck for the new week ahead xx


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome xcitedformybump, good luck for tomorrow !

Becs I got a call from my gym offering half price membership for a year as I cancelled when on maternity leave as I didnt know how i'd get to the gym with looking after little one. When do you plan on going? I thought evenings but then that disrupts James routine..... unfortunatly decided not to take up the offer and feel abit gutted about it. DH has said he'll buy me the new xbox kinect attachment so i can do workouts whilst James sleeps during the day.... I think its because he wants it himself

Had a good day yesterday and hopefully will have a good day today however I have skipped Breakfast which is naughty.

Have a good weekend everyone !!


----------



## xcited4mybump

thanks jellycat:thumbup:

summer is growing so quickly and i feel as though i can't use the 'just had a baby' excuse any longer lol.

shame on the gym membership offer,but the xbox thingy sounds exciting though!maybe your OH wants to get fit too!

i have tons of workout dvds here which haven't seen the dvd player in a loooong time:blush: although i was an avid gym goer,shame i can't make it there i use to love my 'me' time a real chance to blow off some steam.oh well the workout dvds will have to do...............although there not easy at all,sometimes i get a better workout with these than when i've gone to the gym:dohh:

bring on tomorrow...............................


----------



## becs0375

Welcome xcited4mybump, good luck with your diet!! I think its the initial shock of when you get on the scales, then once its done you can look forward!! Do you have a goal you want to get to??

I have had a good day today, had 2 crumpets, an orange and banana for lunch, jacket spud and coleslaw for unch, had a few biccies after we had walked 2 miles, for tea I made some soup!! I am trying to cut down on my bread intake as it makes me feel so bloated!!


----------



## SisterRose

Not looking forward to this weeks weigh in! lots of alcohol on the agenda for me tonight :haha: have to exercise extra hard tomorrow


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Just a quick one as on my phone but I weighed in today and I've lost 2lb this week! Now I'm 15st 8lbs and only 1lb away from having lost a stone! So I've lost 13lb in 4 weeks and I'm really pleased! I also drank a whole bottle of red wine last night so was pleasantly surprised lol Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Nice work emzy

Sister rose with your fantastic weightloss this week you deserve a night out on the town..... Enjoy!


----------



## opticalillus5

Oooo well done Emzy and SisterR!!!!! :happydance:

Welcome xcited - Good luck for tomorrow! 

Jelly - Oh and I are pooling our xmas 'gift for each other' pennies to buy kinect. I really, really want the dancing game :blush: Although the fitness one looks good too :thumbup:

Well, today I went to the gym when I woke up at 11.30 (OH lets me lie-in on a sat lol), then had some of my soup (but with 2 slices of white bread and marg as I had been to the gym and my metablolism was still high). I also had a tiny bit of the veg bake which was left from last night. So far so good.

BUT for tea at 6 I had spag bol... oops. I only had 1 slice of reduced-fat garlic bread to go with it, but I had spaghetti, mince and cheese on the top (along with mushrooms, peppers etc that I put in it). Not good. I've also had 2 milk tray chocs today :blush:

Still, it's not as bad as what I would usually eat on a sat night - I always get a take-away pizza & chips to watch x-factor with if i'm not going out. 

So that makes 3 times i've been to the gym... hopefully it's made a difference for Monday's weigh-in.


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done on the weight loss guys, that is fab xx:hugs:

Spagetti on toast is a great low fat quick food fix, it was a diet saver when my dh was on his last diet! :thumbup::haha:

Exited, weight watchers are in the process of changing their points values for their new plan, so be aware that a cake that used to be one and a half points would turn to 3 and you may end up eating less than you can, if you know what points things were b4 you shouldn't have a problem!:thumbup:

Back tomorrow, really want to sneak an early weigh in this week see how i am doing, i am a scale freak, get them away from meeeeeeeee!!


----------



## babythinkpink

And last night when i went to bed i actually hid a tube of pringles from dh!!! He said every time he went into the kitchen he was eating them so i hid them in the boiler cupboard:haha:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: My dh eats so much its so unfair :hissy: He eats all my icecream and cakes :cry: I lose weight even if i do eat cakes but i want to lose it fast this time so i can eat at christmas :rofl: AHHH!! Its only been a week it feels like a bloody month :hissy:


----------



## Hellodoris

Gah really sorry ladies that I haven't checked in at all. A family emergency this week means we've spent most of our time travelling so i've been eating really crap food. Plus takeaways and chocolate bars. Really scared to weigh myself :(

OH has not had chance to set up my Wii fit either so no real exercise done. Was hoping i'd be well on the way.. it seems I was wrong.

In other news do you ladies know of a sensible eating plan for weightloss that wont affect BF. I hate feeling this fat but I can't be too drastic as It cannot affect my supply.

A huge well done to all you ladies who have lost weight :)


----------



## SisterRose

I drank soooo much last night, bet I gain this week now. But it was a fab night. 
Highlight was when I was talking to some guy for about 15 minutes all normal, then went off for a bit, saw him again and he was trying to tell me something and I was like "Sorry, I can't understand you. You're speaking Australian or something..." like he was talking gibberish then it registered 5 mins later "wait, are you Australian?" and he was :rofl: I didnt even notice the first 15 minutes.

Optical - Sounds like you're doing good, don't think spag bol is too bad!

Blob - mmmmmmm christmas food *drool*

HelloDoris - Hope everything is ok family wise

Emzy - 13lbs is fab!!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

xcited4mybump said:


> hi ladies:flower:
> 
> can i please please join in with you!
> i have to do something as i'm the biggest i've ever been:dohh:i don't know how much i weigh but i know it's alot more than i should be.
> 
> i'm planning on starting THE DIET tomorrow as i'm not feeling very good about myself and i'm still wearing maternity clothes..........and i'm actually feeling fatter now than when i was pregnant:nope:
> 
> i'm gonna follow the weightwatchers CORE plan as i did this before and had good results with it,i know WW have a new plan out but i'd rather do the core plan and follow it at home by myself as i have all the books and stuff.............it's basically just healthy eating with a few points for treats and extras!and hopefully i can get back to working out as i really miss feeling fit:)
> 
> well done everybody on already getting started:happydance:and i shall be officially joining you all tomorrow(14th nov)i will weigh in the morning:blush: and let you all know the damage and my goals etc!
> 
> best of luck for the new week ahead xx


afternoon girls.....................just realized that i said i'm starting my DIET today :dohh::dohh::blush: i don't even know what day it is lol,meant to say i'm starting this MONDAY hee hee heee:dohh: is it too late to say i still have BABYBRAIN:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Good morning!

Think i have lost 2lb this week, weigh in not til Wed but scales so far saying i am into the 10st's, target is in the 8s so not too much more, few more months! 
I have been totally stressed out though and that is not a good way to loose weight, i am one of those people that just doesn't get hungry if i am stressed and it has been that sort of weekend, when i divorced i lost nearly a stone off my usual weight, i looked ill, but just couldn't eat, it has been that sort of 'heavy' emotional stress this weekend, but having said that i am glad of the weight loss!:thumbup:

Feel like crap today! 

Hope everyone is good xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: BTP i'm like that too i naturally lose weight easily but i'm not ever skinny just noraml :lol:

SR OMG mice pies mmmm... i made a pudding for last night and its nearly all left :cry: but i cant have any as Sunday is my only pudding day :hissy:

HelloDoris I'm not on a drastic one... i have normal meals just have no snacks or sweet things at all. Also i have soup for lunch, so normal breakfast, soup and normal dinner :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Damn you all who lose weight easily. I've never been slim in my life and I struggle to lose anything. Even without chocolate and fatty foods I still can't shake it off.

I weighed myself to see what the damage was from drinking on saturday and I've gained 4lbs :cry: I didnt eat unhealthy, still did my exercise. Havent touched sweet stuff in 3 weeks and yet one night of pleasure for me turns in to a weeks worth of paaaaaaaaaiiinnn(drama rofl) so it looks like I wont be drinking again if I ever want to lose weight :( still dont see how alcohol could make me gain that much so fast. If I dont lose/gain again this week im going the doctors because im eating everything right. Swear my metabolism must bu fubar'd. :/

so today

Breakfast - special K and semi skimmed milk

Dinner - Special K and semi skimmed milk

Tea - soup :/


----------



## babythinkpink

SisterRose said:


> Damn you all who lose weight easily. I've never been slim in my life and I struggle to lose anything. Even without chocolate and fatty foods I still can't shake it off.
> 
> I weighed myself to see what the damage was from drinking on saturday and I've gained 4lbs :cry: I didnt eat unhealthy, still did my exercise. Havent touched sweet stuff in 3 weeks and yet one night of pleasure for me turns in to a weeks worth of paaaaaaaaaiiinnn(drama rofl) so it looks like I wont be drinking again if I ever want to lose weight :( still dont see how alcohol could make me gain that much so fast. If I dont lose/gain again this week im going the doctors because im eating everything right. Swear my metabolism must bu fubar'd. :/
> 
> so today
> 
> Breakfast - special K and semi skimmed milk
> 
> Dinner - Special K and semi skimmed milk
> 
> Tea - soup :/

I know it sounds funny but you have to eat to loose weight, more fruit and veg or salad with boiled egg or chicken for protein thrown in your diet should help you loose weight.
I think i loose it because i eat, and my metabolism is burning it off and some, if you starve yourself your metabloism slows and works the opposite way to how you are wanting, apparently starvation mode needs to be pretty long term and severe before it does anything long term or significant to your weight.
If you are happy with the special k diet, then make tea a balanced healthy meal with carb, protein and loads of salad or veg and see if it helps you loose weight, I was surprised when on weight watchers how much veg i ate and the weight fell off! :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks BTP, I have a food diary in the diet journal section, I have been eating really well or so I thought this last two weeks. Always started off with a healthy breakfast, then sandwhich or salad for dinner, then a healthy tea so I cant understand how I'd gain, so it must be the alcohol I drank. I still think my body must be a curse to gain 4lbs just from drinking :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

****Breakfast - 1 half go ahead bar - 80cals

Dinner - Tunda and Cucumber sandwhich

Snack - Apple slices

Then I went mad cooking tea and ate a wheat crisp 40cals dipped in colslaw, and one piece of bread with some sandwhich chicken

Tea - Fish, potatoe and vegetables.

45mins - 1hr wii fit.****

That's what I'd been eating on a typical day before I went out drinking and someho gained.:s


----------



## Emzywemzy

SR did you weigh in early? You sound a lot like me, similar weight and struggle to lose weight. Well I've learned from diets before not to weigh more than once a week, no matter how good or bad I've been as my weight fluctuates sooo much in a week so I don't get an accurate reading if I weigh more than once. Even last week, my weigh day in Saturday as that's when I definitely go to town (don't own scales at home for this very reason!) and I weigh at boots but this week I decided to weigh Friday and I hadn't lost anything. I was gutted, crying and everything as I thought I'd had a fantastic week and I couldn't understand! So I decided to weigh again on Saturday seeing as that was meant to be my weigh day anyway and I had in fact lost 2lbs. Now there is no way I had managed to lost 2lb in one day, but it's just that my weight fluctuates so much throughout a week! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

And BTP is right, if you don't have enough of the right foods, your body thinks you are starving and so clings on to your fat with all it's might as it thinks it needs it! Your food diary before sounds really good, keep at it I say x


----------



## Blob

Pretty sure my body thinks that haha...


----------



## babythinkpink

My weight can be up to 3lb in difference from evening to morning, i want to know where that 3lb goes during the night:haha::shrug:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: yea its odd huh... i dont ever weigh myself i'm just dieting until i can fit into my clothes and then after that just letting the rest go on its own. 

Today my body must feel like its being starved, i've had a bowl of soup and some roll :dohh:


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning all,well done on the weight loss...................

can't wait to be losing like the rest of you!


----------



## xcited4mybump

still thinking about which diet will work best for me.................was gonna do WW core(old i know)then points but now i'm not so sure??will let you all know.

take care xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Good luck xcited! 

Sorry I haven't been on a while, my dongle is broken (dd lent on it when playing cbeebies games). So i'm typing one-handed now while my other hand holds it in so it keeps a connection :dohh:

Well, it was my weigh-in monday morning, and i'd lost 3lbs!!!! Down to 147lbs from 150.
I was over the moon, but didn't quite believe it. So tuesday morning I got back on the scales, and I was back up to 149.6. What the f*ck?!!!!!! I ate pretty well monday, soup and cereals with a chicken kiev and salad for tea. Now I know kievs are fattening, but surely not 2lbs worth??? :growlmad: 

This morning i'm 149lbs. So they were right yesterday, and not monday :cry:

I went on the cross trainer last night for 35 mins. It made my knees click, but I couldn't get to the gym so had to do something. Hopefully I can get to the gym today. 

I made some more soup the other day, but with more carrot in. It's sweeter, and delish :flower:

I'm trying really hard, but it seems to be not happening... it was worse that it got my hopes up and then dashed them. bloody scales. If I haven't lost anything next monday, I'm off to macdonalds.


----------



## becs0375

Xcited, good luck xxx

Optical, I know its hard but try to only weigh once a week, weigh fluctuates so much xxx

I lost 2lbs this week so I am happy with a nice steady loss.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck excited

Optical - keep up the good work and the weight will come off.

I haven't weighed today as I've had appointments all day and didn't get a chance to this morning..... However had a big kick up the bum from DES 6 week check up where he told me I need to decrease my bmi to be allowed on the whole pill I used to be on..... I really don't like the one he's given me...... So I told him I will lose weight

So far today
Brekkie - cereal
Lunch - shakers chicken sandwich
Dinner - I'm planning on cooking the Thai green curry from philly cheese website
Exercise - does shopping at bluewater with mum count ?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi all, 

just a quick post from me!

loss this week 3lb, but have been mega stressed and under eating, must try better this week, (i go wed to wed) i should be less stressed next week! 

Sorry no personals, got headache from stress past and dental work yesterday! I hava a backlog of dental care, it is still a bit restricted re fillings, at least i will get white ones, something to do with mercury and breast feeding with amalgum fillings.

good luck to those starting, and well done becs, nice steady loss, best way to keep it off!:hugs:xx


----------



## Blob

Optical :hugs: why dont you try going on how you feel to weight? I dont know how much i used to weigh and i dont know how much i weigh now. My aim is to fit back into my trousers :) 

Well done no the weight loss :wohoo: :flower: :wohoo:

These are my photos...

First two are today 18th November
Then goes the 15th Sep
Then 20th Sep

Really havent lost so much since the 20th :rofl: ah well! The place i need to lose weight on is the outsides of my hips :growlmad:

But anyhoo this is how i'm going to do my weigh in :flower:
 



Attached Files:







036.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









038.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









020.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









025.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blob you look great!! I need to lost from my hips as well, they are enormous! I didn't think they could get any bigger than they already were lol

Well done on the losses ladies! Really do try and weigh only once a week on the same day of the week as weight can fluctuate so much within a week. I weighed in a day early week and I shouldn't have as I spent all day friday upset that I hadn't lost after being so good all week, whereas if I'd have waited until Saturday when I was meant to weigh in I would have seen that I had in fact lost 2lbs!

Having another good week this week, so hoping to have lost at least 1lb so I will have lost a stone! 

Yesterday I had:

Breakfast: Oats so Simple
Snack: Go ahead yoghurt break biscuit thing
Lunch: Wholemeal pita bread with ham and salad, a muller light yoghurt and a banana
Dinner: Turkey Korma and rice, made with turkey fried in fry light, weight watchers korma sauce and brown rice and 2 be good to yourself mini naans.
Snack: A be good to yourself chocolate mousse

I actually seem to be able to eat quite a lot and stick within my calorie limits!

xx


----------



## Hellodoris

I weighed 13st 3 on Monday and have tried to be good. So far it's really not working although I have been getting out with the pram and walking between 1-2 miles each day so small things eh.... I'm betting I wont have lost much if anything. :(


----------



## ladykara

hey guys, not been on here as i didnt think my diet was going well as i have been eating and drinking crap still... but then thought i had put on loads more weight.. but i actully lost 4 pounds.. woooooooooooooooooooo this may be due to not eating till 5pm every day though so not the best way to lose weight.. unless this breast feeding way of losing weight is finally working.. 

congrats to the girls who have also lost weight... but some of you weigh less than i ever have.....


----------



## SisterRose

Ate today

Breakfast - Cereal
Dinner - Soup + 2 slices of low calorie bread(50cals per slice)
Snack -Pear
Tea - Home made beans on toast 


Oh, and I'm still managing to GAIN :dohh:
Getting a bit fed up now tbh, I can't even lose weight by eating right, and I exercised for 1hr and 10mins last night :/ how screwed is that? I've decided there's no way I'm depriving myself of things that I like and exercising for 45+ mins a day just to gain weight so if when I weigh in the morning I've still managed to gain I'm going back to eating whatever I like :rofl:
So far I've managed to gain back 4lbs of the 8lbs I initially lost, just by having a few beers last Saturday and then eating normally AND doing exercise. Can't win! :|


Oh and I only drink water, I don't even drink tea or coffee. Havent touched any fizzy drinks/sugary drinks in over a month :(


----------



## becs0375

Bekks, I don't think you are eating enough, you are doing everything right but with the amount of exercise you are doing you need to be eating more so that your metabolism speeds up!! I made the same mistake whilst I was on slimming world and as soon as I ate a bit more I lost weight!! Sounds crazy but its true, your body is holding on to everything as its needing it for the exercise as it has nothing left to give!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I agree with becs, doesn't sound like enough for all that exercise! Why don't you try counting calories for a day or two to see what you're consuming? I aim for between 1300-1500 a day. Some days can be a bit lower, some a bit higher but it all balances out over the week. You can count the old fashioned way with a pen and paper off the back of packets, or you can do it online or I downloaded an app from my phone. You need to consume enough calories in the first place to burn calories exercising! Mad isn't it?! Keep it up hun  Xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Becs and Emzy, I will try eating more!

Today
Breakfast- Banana
Dinner - Scrambled eggs on toast
snack- 1 slice of low calorie bread with some cheese spread


----------



## Blob

I buy fruit to snack on like grapes and strawberries, they are as easy to grab as biscuits so i hope that works for me :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Heh girls

Just popping in on my phone. I weighed in today and have lost another 2lbs this week, so I have lost 1 stone 1lb so far in the last 6 weeks, I'm really pleased  Xx


----------



## Blob

Wow Emzy :wohoo: thats great!!! 

Sooooooo.... Pizza night was NOT a good idea :cry:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Emzy! That's fab :D :wohoo:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls


----------



## becs0375

Emma you are doing fab!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

SR where did you get your signature? It's fab!


----------



## SisterRose

Jac from the forum did it, she had a thread in the signatures and graphics section but I think she's recently stopped doing them. x


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done Emzy xx

I am finding it tough, i have not been hungry but should be eating but now the weight loss is slowing now my body is getting used to not eating! 

I have been stressed out and fed up, bloody husbands, who would have em!:shrug:

Back soon, weight to be checked on wednesday!:hugs:


----------



## ladykara

im hoping to lose the weight without excersise as you have to keep it up or your just put more on if you stop.. and im way to lazy.. but i have brought xbox kennect for jake and a dance game.. anyone else using xbox or wii to lose weight? i dare not use the wii as i was at my skinnest last time i got weighed on there..and seeing my little avatar on the wii put on love handles after it tells me how much i have put on will just depress me ...

well done emzy... xxxxx

Beks i just replied about our sigs in sep stars thread.... i saw she stopped taking on sigs... yours is really nice... I ended up making my own... its what hapends being stuck on the sofa with a sleeping baby on ya for 3 hours with just a lap top..lol


----------



## SisterRose

Ladykara - I use the wii fit. I've been on it every night for the last 3 and a half weeks!
Your signature is really good :D


Today I've eaten:

Breakfast - Banana
Dinner - Sunday Roast
Tea - Salad with 2 slice of low cal bread
"pudding" - Fruit salad with half a pot of shape zero on :D

quite a nom day!


----------



## xcited4mybump

morningggggggggggg:happydance::happydance:

well i have been absolutely [email protected] at weight loss this week gggggrrrrrrr i'm finding it so hard to get started:blush:but i have a special motivation for losing this baby weight...........................

TTC no4 next year:happydance::hugs::happydance::cloud9::happydance:

i know Summer is only 9 weeks old but i so want another one...........i do already have a 14yr old and an 11yr old,so i know what i'm letting myself in for lol:wacko:

so i will be going shopping today and then i will be starting again with refreshed determination and motivation!it is however my ds b'day this weekend so we will be going out for a meal but apart from that i will be a little saint:winkwink:

hopefully i will start losing and then we'll start ttc around june/july wow can't believe i'm saying that..................tbh if i didn't have this baby weight to shift then we would be ttc now,so i am alittle sad however that i have to wait:cry:but tbh i don't want to go and add more weight on top of what i already have.

wow i'm so excited girls,can't wait xx


----------



## becs0375

xcited4mybump, good for you for being deterrnind!!! I am starting again today, I am going to keep a food diary as I find this really helps me lose weight!!


----------



## Blob

Oooooh another baby :cloud9: have to say i'm not broody at all yet :nope: i thought i would be but nooope. 
If you lose it sooner you might get to try sooner :wohoo:


----------



## opticalillus5

Well done Emzy - over a stone in 6 weeks - that's amazing!!! :thumbup:

Xcited - another baby... Wow! :happydance:

Blob - I can see a diff in ur pics - keep it up! :thumbup:

Good luck with the food diary becs - I tried it but just can't do it, fx you are better than me! 

SR - I'm not sure that fruit salad has ever counted as a 'pudding' :haha: 

Well ladies, i'm back to square 1. 150lbs lol... but I knew i'd have put on this week as I thought 'sod it' on friday and had a weekend of eating takeaways, meals out and shit-loads of chocolate. It was great... at least I had fun this time i've put weight on. :winkwink:

Back to it AGAIN today. I'm already in a mood with it. :growlmad: I've had my shredded wheat & raisins. I must say, it's really shit compared to the sausage & egg butty I had before a day of fence building on Saturday. :growlmad:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Optical gotta love weekends like that!!

I want another baby already too!! Think we've decided to ttc no 2 after Holly's first birthday, so sometime between next August and Christmas I think! Must be nuts lol Think it would be nice to have children close in age though :cloud9: I've wanted another one since Holly was about a week old! lol I want to lose the weight before then too.

Had quite a good weekend, but still ate more than I did in the week, so back to being extra good this week. I've lost a stone now, so my next target is to get under 15 stone... 6lbs to get to that!

xx


----------



## Hellodoris

Wow Emzey good stuff!!

I weighed in this morning and I have lost 2lbs:) not bad considering i've not been very good and i did eat half a vienetta last night for pudding...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay hellodoris well done! X


----------



## becs0375

Good for you Doris!!!!

I have found it much better to write down what I eat!! I haven't had time to have lunch today but luckily I had a good breakfast and been eating plenty of fruit!!! Had a yummy tea and even made a crumble and a chocolate and banana cake!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Really fed up with all this diet lark, it doesn't help having a child husband commenting all the bloody time on what i do eat, he wants medals for every pound he looses, and takes all the credit, when it's me who shops, cooks and gives him all the food he eats, all he has to do is only eat what i make him, and it works for him, but of course its a man thing, and he has to be doing so much better than anyone else!
If i loose any its because it is baby weight that would just come off anyway, nothing to do with my diet of course!
We went for a coffee, i bought dd a cake but she didnt eat it, so i cut the ends off and had them, there was no icing on it, just plain chocolate sponge, he was saying at the time eat it, now he keeps going on about me not logging enough into my food log for it, i put it as a cadburys mini roll, and seeing as that has icing in it cant see how it could have been any more than that, and i only ate the ends! 
Want my body back now, its not funny any more!!:shrug:

Sorry for the selfish post, just wanted to rant, he is not in my good books anyway so this doesn't help!!

Hope everyone is doing well xxxxxx


----------



## SisterRose

BTP - :hugs: sounds like he's being very immature and selfish. You're doing really well and having the odd 'treat' isn't anything to make a big deal over! it was hardly anything anyway. If I were you, I'd have told him where he could shove the pounds he'd lost by now :haha:


----------



## Blob

BTP :hugs:

Well done everyone on the weight loss :wohoo: :wohoo:

Today i've had a roll :help: Think i'm going to put some soup on i didnt even realise that until i wrote it down. When i start i just starve its so bad :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Knocking on your door and seeing if I can join!?  Emzy told me about your group! I'm not quite ready to get share my story and get on track yet, but I'd love to follow your progress. And after the holidays i will jump in with both feet! 

xo


----------



## becs0375

Hey MamaB!!!!! Good to see you xxx


----------



## ladykara

mamabird great to see you again honey xxx

I put on the 2lbs i lost last week so im just going sulk for a few days...


----------



## babythinkpink

Hey Mamabird, 

I think your idea is good, i am not looking forward to how much weight i will put on over christmas, having said that i am not going to 'diet' as such over christmas, but i cant see thinking about it i am going to be able to over eat by that much, just some treats and bailies which i can only drink in tiny amounts because i am feeding!

Thanks for the support guys, got to go and weigh now, its my Wed weigh in!!

:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Hey Mamabird! :wave:

Over Christmas I've decided I'm sticking to my diet and not eating any chocolate or chirstmas puddings. I'm going to have my dinner and that's that! Considering I've always been overweight(and I mean ALWAYS been 14st or over) I can't afford to stop at any point if I ever want to lose weight and be slim :dohh: 

It was my weigh in today and I've lost 6lb this week. No idea how that happened! don't know if you recall but I put 3lb back on the other week, so I've actually lost that again and an extra 3lb too so I'm back on track and more. I'm now out of the 15's and 14st 11lb :wohoo:


----------



## SisterRose

Actually recalculated and I've lost 7lb since last week :s been eating the same, just running more.


----------



## babythinkpink

Sr, that is fab,:happydance: well done, half a stone in a week is the sort of loss i would like!:thumbup:

Well my weight is the same this week as it was last,:shrug: :cry: my average calorie intake is in the 900's per day and supposed to use 1900 per day so how come my weight is the same! I am pretty active, although i don't do any set stuff like running, just run round after the children all day!
I think i need to eat more good stuff, more fruit, and more fibre, going to have a high fibre cereal now for breakfast!

:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

BTP - Thank you!

Also, Becs and Emzy were telling me last week when I gained 3lb back that I should eat more if I'm active/exercising. I think I was eating under what I should be in a day. Probably around 900(ish) too and they said that the less calories you eat the more you'll gain because your body will start clinging on to it thinking you're not having enough. So this week I have tried eating more, I ate around 1100-1200 cals a day and it's seemed to do the trick! 

oh and I've had lots of fruit this week too! not so much veg though.


----------



## Emzywemzy

SR thats fab!!!

BTP your body probably thinks it isn't getting enough food and so is holding onto the fat. Try eating more and I bet you will lose!! x

Over Christmas I've decided to have Christmas Day off the diet but still follow it the rest of the time, so still have a few treats but they have to be included in my calorie allowance x


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> SR thats fab!!!
> 
> BTP your body probably thinks it isn't getting enough food and so is holding onto the fat. Try eating more and I bet you will lose!! x
> 
> Over Christmas I've decided to have Christmas Day off the diet but still follow it the rest of the time, so still have a few treats but they have to be included in my calorie allowance x

I am finding it hard to eat what i need to Emzy, i find i can eat freely but if i am on a diet i don't eat because if i start i wont stop! :haha:

I had 2 bowls of fruit and fibre today (constipated since having Rosie, don't think that helps at all!) then a roast dinner for tea, i am going to have a coffee later and a healthy eating lemon slice. 
Tomorrow i am going to have beans on toast at sainsbury's to fill up b4 spending a day with dh and mil, a very uncertain day could go either way, sometimes i have a great time, others...not! xx:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi mamabird good to see you, it's been a long time!!!

SR Congrats your doing really well I'm also continuing over Xmas otherwise I'll lose momentum which I've only found this past couple of weeks.

Well I've started walking most days and ordered my plan from weightwatchers which should arrive in next couple if weeks. DH has also said I can join a gym so looking around at the moment for the best facilities at the best price

Weighed in yesterday and lost 2lb, hope to have another good week


----------



## becs0375

Well done Jelly x


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done Jelly!:thumbup:

I still don't have the energy to do anything too physical! I am hoping when my coil is in i can count sex as a calorie burner:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

babythinkpink said:


> Well done Jelly!:thumbup:
> 
> I still don't have the energy to do anything too physical!* I am hoping when my coil is in i can count sex as a calorie burner*:haha:
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

Well done SR and Jelly :wohoo: 

Think i'll keep going until christmas and then give a break for a while, i'm almost there i think it will just take time. :wacko:


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Jelly! x


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi All,

Well on my increased diet, i am eating breakfast, dinner and tea, and lost 2 lb and still not Wed weigh in day yet, I am at 10st10lb now so exactly 2 stone til target :thumbup:

Am eating lots of baked beans, i have them on toast for breakfast and dinner, i think i will get fed up of them but they are filling and seem to be working with the loss. I can't say i am that hungry still, i am craving coffee, i think it is from going off it in pregnancy and not having it for so long, I think my milk must be coffee flavour!:haha:

Hope everyone is ok, wrapping up warm if your venturing out! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats BTP. Glad eating more is working for you :wohoo:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done Jelly and BTP!

Well I was guilty of not eating enough last week. Had a bit of a week what with power going off and house filling with gas and was running around like a blue arsed fly the rest of the time so some days didn't eat a proper meal until tea time and lo and behold, I didn't lose any weight this week. Always happens to me when I don't eat enough!! Matt on the other hand weighed in at the same time as me and lost another 5lbs!!! Grr why is it so easy for men to lose weight!? Anyway back to eating 3 meals a day this week and hopefully will lose some this week x


----------



## becs0375

There is always next week Emma xx

I lost 3lb this week, writing it down works for me!!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Emma, 
My dh is the same, he is not that careful then starves himself for 2 days b4 his weight watchers weigh in, last week he lost 4lb, i lost nothing.
I am finding the food focus brilliant, i can keep count really well, it works to know i am eating just the right amount, when i have hundreds a day left i don't loose but eating up to my limit each day works but i couldn't do that any other way, not keen on ww point system.:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Boooo i dont weigh myself so i have no idea how i'm doing :grr: But if this snow would sod off for a day then i can get the crosstrainer in and get fit again. 

Well done seems everyone is doing amazing :wohoo:


----------



## babythinkpink

Wish me luck, its official weigh day today, going to feed baby first just to make sure i am as light as i possibly can be!!:haha:

Back later with the news! I didn't loose last week so have been eating more, and on my half way point i had lost, but then i weighed last night and it was not looking good! (step away from the scales, really shouldn't do half way weight checks it gets my hopes up!)

Back later!:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck BTP :) 

Well, I've gained 1lb this week :( I think it's because im due AF any day. I've eaten normally all week and exercised every night the same. Just the way it goes I suppose! better luck this next week :D


----------



## Blob

Good Luck BTP :flower:

SR as my friends OH said to her 'i could crap 1lb' i think just put it as you havent gained or lost as 1lb really is nothing :hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Lost 2lb from last week, but same as i was at pre weigh in on monday, hoped to have been less!
I am very impatient!
Had one person say i got my figure back quick, then another say she knows how small i usually am so can see i still have weight to loose!
Ahh well, cant win em all! 
:hugs:

SR, my weight changes by as much as 3lb just from morning to evening, so 1lb really can just be fluid, af is a good reason on its own tbh.:hugs:


----------



## babythinkpink

Well today I am still 10s10lb!! The only difference is it is snowing today!
This weight loss lark is so slow!!:coffee::sleep: xxxxxxx:wacko:


----------



## SisterRose

Hehe. It's far too slow! we need quick fixed :haha: it'll all pay off in the end though.

Boyfriend got a kinnect the other day and I got the biggest loser game.

Oh.my.lord. It's really intense, I can do 25mins jogging on the wii fit and be okay afterwards but 10mins of that and I'm like "please no more!" lol. 
You can really feel it working. I better lose this week if I do at least 30mins of that every day!


----------



## lilia

Can i join please??! I am currently 11st3lb 12 weeks after having my gorgeous Charlie-Jack! Initially i wanted a goal weight of 8st3lb but i've decided that would be really hard for me to maintain and i might go a bit too skinny so i'm going to try for 9lb3 so a loss of 2 stone! 
I go through ups and downs with my willpower and sometimes can be the greediest pig ever and sometimes hardly not eat so i think i need to start eating a bit more healthier, and regularly!
I have been weighing myself every wednesday in boots on there big scales, i find there really good they weigh you to the exact oz, and its only 50p and you get a little printed slip with your weight , height , bmi! 
Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## babythinkpink

lilia said:


> I have been weighing myself every wednesday in boots on there big scales, i find there really good they weigh you to the exact oz, and its only 50p and you get a little printed slip with your weight , height , bmi!
> Good luck to everyone x x x

Hi,

I should do that, i will have a little bit of paper i can keep in a book and keep putting it in each week, it will encourage me to do it, thanks for the idea!!
My weigh day is Wed too! I have 2 stone to go now! 
:hugs:xx


----------



## lilia

I have got all the little slips saved from as far back as August the heaviest is 12st13oz which was the day before i went into labour, they are really good to look at for a bit of inspiration and to keep me motivated :) x x


----------



## babythinkpink

lilia said:


> I have got all the little slips saved from as far back as August the heaviest is 12st13oz which was the day before i went into labour, they are really good to look at for a bit of inspiration and to keep me motivated :) x x

:thumbup:

Good morning, This morning I am 10lb 9oz :happydance: a pound less:happydance: I am still bored, it is still too slow:coffee:

Playgroup today, take my toddler to playgroup, dh comes and i take Rosie, she did little foot prints last week for a calender, very cute!
Dh said did he want me to take dd in to playgroup while i stay in bed, i said did i look stupid sending him to a group full of women, he would love it, and they would be all over him, (their faces already light up when he walks in the room even with a wife and 2 kids in tow!) we went to a different group the other week and a man showed up with his son, no wife in sight and he was almost eaten alive but this swarm of women, I am sure i am not imagining it!:haha: A bloke dosent even have to have anything going, honestly single men are going to all the wrong places if they cant pull! 

Well best get up, we need to get bread and milk too, as even though we are not too badly affected the wider picture means supply's are going to be low at the supermarket, ah well do the diet good as long as the kids eat!

Byeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I havent noticed that when i make Robin go (i had jags) he just said it was really dull. 

Riiighhht tonight i will upload my photos for comparison... and just now i'm eating and i have pretty much stopped eating properly :cry: big FAIL for me i think.


----------



## babythinkpink

I have just looked on food focus, which i find a very useful tool to the whole weight loss thing, but just had a play with the body mass thing, 
I am currently marked as obese, and tbh i think that is a bit harsh at a size 14! 
Anyway i put my target weight in (i wish) and i am still considered obese at a size 8-10 weighing in at 8st 10oz,:shrug: so i think ok how small do i actually have to be to be 'normal' and it was not til i registered in at 6st 7lb to be 'normal' my god, at that i would be almost invisible, i have not been that weight since i was about 6, and i think my skeleton must weigh more than that!!!:rofl:

That must be based on something, not just plucked from the air, but when i have been really stressed i have been just below 8st and looked ill on it!

I think the moral of the story is make your own targets and be guided by when you are happy with your weight!:thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! 

Sorry for being awol... I've had tonsillitis last week, so i'm giving myself time off to recover. I'm not sure if i'm using it as an excuse to not get weighed actually, as last time I was back to square 1 and i'll be dreading it if I have put weight on over the top of my 150lbs. Gonna start again afresh on monday because I still feel too crappy to get to the gym, and the snow means I can't go walking or anything. 

I haven't had chance to catch up properly (there's quite a few pages as my dongle is broken and is a pain in the arse to get online) but I hope you're all still doing really well! 

xXx


----------



## Jellycat

BTP - I think BMI's are a rubbish guideline to what weight someone should be. I had a friend who was a complete health fanatic from a young age and has always been very toned and big muscles (was a fitness instructor at one time) Well he had a major accident about 6 years ago resulting in possible amputation etc and was on heavy drugs and bed rest for a number of months and had to go to a rehab centre to help him walk etc. Anyway it was only at this bad state of tremendous weight loss where he looked gaunt was his BMI apparently 'Healthy'. It really highlighted to me that BMI is too formal and a healthy weight should be on a person to person basis.

SR - Which would you recommend the wii fit or xbox kinect. I already have the wii and contemplating getting the wii fit whereas DH has said for us to buy the xbox and kinect.
(I also said if get x box I want the biggest loser game too (I love watching the US version of that programme its amazing how hard they push themselves etc. Season which finished last week the finalists ran a marathon!)


----------



## SisterRose

Jellycat - I'd say xbox and kinnect over wii fit. The biggest loser game is fab!! I made my boyfriend play on the routine I did last night and he couldnt handle it, I did warn him! it's a really intense work out and much better than anything on the wii fit. I could jog for 25mins on th wii fit and just be a bit tired after but after 30 mins on biggest loser i was pouring sweat and begging for mercy! haha. It is really very good :D


----------



## ladykara

Congrats to all the girls who have lost weight, i put in 5 lbs 2 weeks ago but lost 3lbs this week, but after reading becs post once we have the kennect i will use that to work out, i have asked for the dance game : )


----------



## lilia

I've bought OH x-box for christmas so i am going to convince him to get kinnect now so i can use it haha present for me too :haha: On the dieting front ive done a bit so-so! Yesterday i had a healthy breakfast and lunch, didn't have any tea as i went to bed early! Then i didnt eat again til lunchtime so went 24hrs without eating, which is not good really because i've heard the body holds onto fat if you dont eat! Then I had my little sisters birthday party this afternoon and got a bit giddy on the buffet!! Its all those mini eclairs :haha: I'm really not expecting any loss on wed unless i get some serious excercise before then but i havent got time! Can't even get out for a walk in this grotty snow :( Any ideas for excercises indoors?? x


----------



## SisterRose

Maybe you could find some fittness workouts on youtube! then you just have to find some space and follow that. Other than that all I can think of is jogging on the spot for 20mins? Which can be pretty boring!

Today I didn't eat much either until earlier tonight. I only had some weetabix with semi skimmed milk and a packet of snack-a-jacks until 5pm then I got back from shopping with pizza bases, passata tomato sauce, cheese and topings and made me and OH a pizza each! I ate just a bit more than half of mine. It wasnt really large, a little less than medium I'd say but I'm sooooooo stuffed and everytime I close my eyes I can see the 1lb or two I lost this last few days piling back on my butt :rofl:


----------



## SisterRose

How's it going ladies? Still waiting on AF here! it's really throwing me off and messing my weight/appetite about. :dohh:

According to the scales in a morning the last few days I'm almost exactly between the 14/15 stone mark so it's going slooowwwly.

I did 48mins biggest loser in total today and burnt 200+cals though so proud :D


----------



## becs0375

I am due AF soon, I know this as I have been eating like a horse and crave sweet things, not good but never mind!! I find I always either stay the same or put on around this time!!


----------



## SisterRose

Becs - I get sooooooooo hungry before AF and crave sweet things/fatty foods too. I feel like I'm constantly hungry


----------



## becs0375

I lost a 1lb this week, not bad considering I have strayed lol!!!


----------



## SisterRose

:wohoo: well done becs!


----------



## babythinkpink

becs0375 said:


> I lost a 1lb this week, not bad considering I have strayed lol!!!

Well done! xx:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Becs!!

I've stayed the same this week which I'm happy with considering I couldn't get out the house for the snow .... Shame I haven't bought the xbox yet

Anyones belly still really flabby and wobbly. Saw mine in the mirror today it's hideous

On a positive my we pro points pack arrived yesterday so started using that system as if Monday morning so maybe I'll lose this week.... Doesn't help going out to French restaurant Sunday lunchtime!!


----------



## lilia

Well done becs :) 
I weighed myself sunday i was 11st1lb so lost 2lb since weds which is unexpected! I'm tempted to weigh myself again today but don't want to be weighing too regularly ! I've still not done any excercise as such but cleaning etc seems to be helping a bit i think :) 

x x x


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Oh my god I keep forgetting to come in here! Well I only lost 1lb last week and I was a bit gutted as I was really good too, but I was due AF (still waiting actually!) and I always weigh more just before, so we'll see what happens this week.

Well done on all the fab weightlosses!!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Weigh day, will post back later, had lost 1lb on my pre weigh in but that seems to change! 
Well done those loosing, every little bit counts!
Back later
btp xxx:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

good luck BTP.

Today was my weigh in and I've lost 3lb this week! now 14st 9lb. I started my diet at 15st 9lb and i was 16st 1lb three days after having Ellie so I've lost a stone in 6 weeks and about 17lb since having ellie :D


----------



## becs0375

Well done chick!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Becs. Been letting the front down a bit this last few days though, keep eating loads!
Had today- 

2 weetabix and semi skimmed milk
loads of cheese and biscuits for dinner (like about 8 biscuit crackers :dohh:)
Turkey burgers and sweet potato wedges(ended up frying them :s)
And made bread and butter pudding!!!

Im at about 1300 or so cals today :haha:

Exercise here I come! :(


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done sr, fab loss!

I lost another 1lb, slow but sure! 10st 9lb now! :happydance: Come on! :haha: I am eating to my diet limit every day but it seems to be working, really like food focus, so much easier to keep track! :thumbup:

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## lilia

Well done BTP :) x x


----------



## SisterRose

Well done BTP! :wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done SR and BTP !!


----------



## babythinkpink

Today i had beans on toast for breakfast, beans in a baked potato for lunch and beans on toast for tea! I hope the bean and wind thing is not true!!:haha:

Hope everyone doing well, I am going to have a square of chocolate and a cup of coffee, whhoooo! Pushing the boat out there! Makes a change from beans!

:hugs:xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done BTP and LOL @ the wind thing!!

Weigh day for me tomorrow, although AF has STILL not arrived so I bet I've still not lost! I've been mega good this week so will be really cheesed off if I don't lose anything!

xx


----------



## SisterRose

Hope you've lost Emzy! how long have you been waiting AF now? I'm in the same situation, I've been having symptoms of getting AF for a week and a half now!! moody, lots of bloating, stomach cramps but no AF! I'm about 5-6 days late now.

I was major paranoid about pregnancy but me and OH have used condoms and had no accidents so it'd be a miricle if I ended up being pregnant :s but i've noticed milk coming in a bit again this week, which i think is very strange! :/


----------



## Emzywemzy

SR I did a pregnancy test yesterday but it was negative lol We have only had sex twice and have used condoms both times, but I thought it would be just my luck!! Well lo and behold I got my period today, 6 days late! I guess our cycles are still a bit out x

I weighed in this morning and I've lost 3lbs!! I'm now 15st 2lb... have lost 1 stone 5 lbs so far and hoping to get below 15 before xmas! So having xmas and boxing day off the diet though!!

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzy, that is fab well done!:happydance:x

Well i have eaten within my limits, i have enjoyed a few glasses of wine for my birthday, and thought today i would weigh, and last weigh in i was 10s 9lb, that was last wed, today I was 10s 5lb.....How did that happen!! 
I expect it is fluid dehydration from the wine, I bet i will be back up by next weigh in, if not i am having a glass of wine here and there!!:haha:

SisterRose, how are things today? xx

Back in tomorrow

Byeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Emma, well done!!!

AF is here for me so I am not hopefull for a loss, I feel so bloated!!


----------



## Jellycat

Big Congrats Emzy !!

BTP well done I think it's the beans the blew your pounds away !! 

Becs good luck with the weigh in

Well went out for Xmas lunch and I was really good only ordered main meal chicken roast and didn't finish my plate even though it was gorgeous. I walked into town and back too so every little helps

SR we bought the kinnect yesterday DH is ordering biggest loser for me tomorrow. Been doing a fitness game with DH both really enjoying it.

Weigh in on Wednesday but may weigh tomorrow instead

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend xx


----------



## SisterRose

AF has arrived for me too. I was bloated before it came so I've actually gone down a bit and lost a few more pounds now, hoping it stays that way. I've been naughty this weekend and had two takeaways and drank vodka so im not hopeful for any loss this week either :haha:

Jelly - Woohoo! let me know how you get on with biggest loser :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done btp!! The wine diet seems to be working for you lol!

Blurgh for all the afs... mines really heavy again, they have all been heavy since having holly. 

We've got ourselves a kinect for Christmas, is it good? What's the biggest loser? 

Glad you had a nice meal jelly x


----------



## becs0375

Jelly, so glad you had a nice meal!!

I lost a 1lb this week, quite shocked all things considered! My AF has been the oposite, really light!!


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Becs!!

Emzy - Biggest loser is an exercise routine game for the kinnect, it's really good! gives you a great work out :D


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Well done btp!! The wine diet seems to be working for you lol!
> 
> Blurgh for all the afs... mines really heavy again, they have all been heavy since having holly.
> x

Yay the wine diet, if only i was not feeding!

Poor love with your af, I was heavy after babies and why i had the mirena coil fitted, it brings period to minimal, mine went from really heavy, using pads and tampons and still going through really quickly to after the coil and it took a while of spotting to settle but after a while i didn't even recognise when my periods were! 
All the pain and stuff accociated with periods is gone so was well worth it for me.

Good luck to a new diet week! (I'll drink to that:haha:)

Jelly lol the beans, well i think you may be right!!:happydance:

Big hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Becs !

My first af was really heavy for one day but I had none of my usual symptoms except craved food and sugar the week before , hope everyone feels better soon xx


----------



## SisterRose

erugh, im used to heavy AF mine have always been heavy since they started so I don't know much different! been the docs loads of times but I just get "Lose weight" or I got "It'll improve after you've had kids" weee ehhh!(bad family fortunes noise. lol) now lost almost 2 stone and had a baby and it's no different! Always have to wear two pads at a time and theyre soaked after an hour.


----------



## babythinkpink

SisterRose said:


> erugh, im used to heavy AF mine have always been heavy since they started so I don't know much different! been the docs loads of times but I just get "Lose weight" or I got "It'll improve after you've had kids" weee ehhh!(bad family fortunes noise. lol) now lost almost 2 stone and had a baby and it's no different! Always have to wear two pads at a time and theyre soaked after an hour.

It's a load of rubbish blaming it on weight, I was 8 stone and a size small 8 and had the heaviest periods imaginable! 
Having kids made them more regular as i was getting them every 3 weeks but apart from that the mirena coil has been the only thing to treat mine, and i want it in b4 they start in the hope they never return now!
:hugs:x


----------



## babythinkpink

Weigh day...10lb 5oz, a loss of 3lb:happydance:
I have lost over a stone now since doing the Food Focus thing, so pleased i have it, it works for me!:happydance:
I was really pleased with that, being my birthday week, wouldn't it be great if Christmas week i loose instead of gain!!
:hugs:


----------



## becs0375

BTP, well done you!!!

My AF has got heavier, not nice!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Had coil in, hope that means no more af for 5 years:happydance:
Glad its in, was no bother really, once you have given birth you can do anything, it was no worse than a smear.
Glad its over with, roast chicken cooking, yummmmmmmmmmmy:thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done BTP!! :happydance:

SR it annoys me, every time I have been to the docs for anything, they always say lose weight. I had one GP in particular that used to make me cry every time I went for anything as he would harp on and on about my weight and give me healthy eating leaflets. I changed GPs in the end!!

I have always had heavy afs when not on the pill, but they were fine when on the pill. But I'm not going back on the pill, don't want any type of hormonal contraception as had so many problems over the years. BTP have you any experience of the plain old copper coil, rather than the one with the hormone in it? My AF has all but finished now. It was really heavy to begin with and has lasted 6 days. I had to use left over maternity pads for the first day it was so heavy!!

Been ok on my diet this week, but not brilliant. My friend turned up at my house with a cake on Monday and I thought it was so nice that she brought it, I didn't have the heart to turn it down. And it was yummy!! Also went out for dinner and had a curry on Tuesday night. Not sure if I will have lost anything this week but we'll see!


----------



## becs0375

Emma, like I say everything in moderartion!! You have to enjoy yourself!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I agree Becs! Just a shame that anything nice I have sticks to my hips like glue!! lol


----------



## becs0375

I am the same, I only have to look at something nice and wooah I put on a stone!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> Well done BTP!! :happydance:
> 
> I have always had heavy afs when not on the pill, but they were fine when on the pill. But I'm not going back on the pill, don't want any type of hormonal contraception as had so many problems over the years. BTP have you any experience of the plain old copper coil, rather than the one with the hormone in it? My AF has all but finished now. It was really heavy to begin with and has lasted 6 days. I had to use left over maternity pads for the first day it was so heavy!!!

Yes, had 4 copper ones fitted over the years, this is only my second hormone one.
The normal copper coil is good, your periods carry on as usual, it can make them heavier, they are a good method, just read up on the doctors info on them
https://www.webmd.boots.com/contraception/intrauterine-device-iud-introduction
They are great if you are not wanting anything you need to worry about, it just goes in and you forget about it.
When and if you want another baby you just get it removed and normal fertility resumes immediately, twice i had one out and fell pregnant without a period!

Hope this helps! xx:hugs:

Oh and ps! keep in mind i can't take the pill but because the hormone coil contains such a tiny amount of hormone that is directly into the womb rather than taken in orally it doesn't affect you in the same way the pill does even though it contains the same sort of hormones, so although you may have experienced problems with hormonal methods this may not affect you in the same way.xx


----------



## SisterRose

BTP - My mum keeps saying I should try the coil, I don't know yet but I definitely want some kind of contraception other than the pill and if it helps with periods then sounds like it could be useful!

Becs and Emzy - I'm the same as you two, I always say that if I have 1 tiny thing thats fattening I end up with an extra 3 pounds on me the day after! whats worse is when you've got friends and family who can sit eating a whole bag of chocolate or loads of pizza and not put an ounce on! I swear all my friends and family eat like pigs with no consequences. I keep telling my brother he gt ALL of the metabolism genes :haha:

I weighed yesterday, I wasnt expecting much since AF this week but I'd lost 2lb and was at 14st 7lb so I was happy with that. 
I woke up this morning, AF has gone and the bloating has gone down loads so i re-weighed again and I'm 14st 4lb this morning!! I'm showing this weight the back door :rofl: anyway, i dont see how that works but im not complaining and sometimes the scales do say im lots lighter one day then a few lb heavier the next so im thinking by next weeks weigh in i might only be about 14st 5lb. Plus, im going out tonight for oh's work doo so it's a curry and vodka for me


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done sisterose, that is great, who are we to question it!:haha:
Our scales are a bit gaga:wacko:, i have weighed then moved the scales and been 2lb less! I take the less weight of course!:haha:

My coil seems to have settled in fine, can't feel it, had a bit of blood from the insertion but that went the same day, and i hope that is it and i get no periods, it took 6 months last time to totally get rid of af but i had it in from normal af not my breast feeding no af stage.
Just to say there are 2 types of coil, the mirena has the hormones and stops the periods, it is a more reliable form than sterilisation while its in. Then the normal copper coil has no hormones, still very effective and wont intefere with af.

Got to go, got an exited toddler and a new sledge! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

SR well done!! That's fab!!

Thanks for the info BTP. I'm VERY wary of anything containing hormones. I was on the pill from when I was 16 til 19 with no problems, until some stupid doctor suddenly refused to give it to me as I had gained weight. He insisted I have the injection, so I did but it turned me into a psyco. Seriously, my hair all fell out (I mean LOADS of it, I have lots of hair usually and I was grabbing handfuls out until it was so thin!), I grew hair on my chest (honestly!!!) and it completely changed my personality. It made me really aggressive and violent and I'm not like that at all. Still, the doctor told me I had to keep having it for a year for it to settle down, so I did and of course my periods stopped. When after a year I was a quivering wreck, I stopped having it and they put me right back on the pill, but I didn't have another period or bleed at all until I stopped taking the pill a year after that. I was later told that they should under no circumstances have put me back on the pill on the back of the injection! After that I couldn't settle on any type of pill, even the mini pill. I was on Yasmin before I got pregnant, but it still wasn't quite right (I had bad depressive episodes on it) and it wasn't until I stopped taking it last October that a fog lifted and I realised I'd been living in haze for the last few years! So I really really don't want to risk that happening again! So either condoms or the copper coil for me... might look into the coil a bit more. My mum had it before she had her hysterectomy and it made her periods heavier, but shorter. 

xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Emzywemzy said:


> SR well done!! That's fab!!
> 
> Thanks for the info BTP. I'm VERY wary of anything containing hormones. I was on the pill from when I was 16 til 19 with no problems, until some stupid doctor suddenly refused to give it to me as I had gained weight. He insisted I have the injection, so I did but it turned me into a psyco. Seriously, my hair all fell out (I mean LOADS of it, I have lots of hair usually and I was grabbing handfuls out until it was so thin!), I grew hair on my chest (honestly!!!) and it completely changed my personality. It made me really aggressive and violent and I'm not like that at all. Still, the doctor told me I had to keep having it for a year for it to settle down, so I did and of course my periods stopped. When after a year I was a quivering wreck, I stopped having it and they put me right back on the pill, but I didn't have another period or bleed at all until I stopped taking the pill a year after that. I was later told that they should under no circumstances have put me back on the pill on the back of the injection! After that I couldn't settle on any type of pill, even the mini pill. I was on Yasmin before I got pregnant, but it still wasn't quite right (I had bad depressive episodes on it) and it wasn't until I stopped taking it last October that a fog lifted and I realised I'd been living in haze for the last few years! So I really really don't want to risk that happening again! So either condoms or the copper coil for me... might look into the coil a bit more. My mum had it before she had her hysterectomy and it made her periods heavier, but shorter.
> 
> xx

Totally see where your coming from, the hormone coil has teeny amounts because its inside the womb, so theoretically should not cause the same trouble as something running through your whole body.
I have heard not everyone get on with it, and couldn't get it removed for those reasons alone, but if my doctor wouldn't remove it i would fib and say i wanted another baby to get it out!
The doctor that just fitted mine, removed the last one!
She looked at Rosie and said ' Yes, i am responsible for that little one' i smiled as she was about to do the coil, but thought it took rather more effort than that love!:haha: 
The copper coil they are heavier af, but i was regular and about 3 days per af, but not sure if that was me or the coil! xx:hugs:
xx:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

he he this thread's gone a bit quiet in the run up to christmas! Are you all like me and taken your foot off the gas for week up to chritmas? I'm totally not bothered this week!! x


----------



## ladykara

im still fat.. but decided to wait till we get kennect at xmas, i have asked santa for the dance game... so i can boogie on down while losing weight !!


----------



## SisterRose

I'm still on my diet, not binging over christmas/ If I let myself slip it'll all go downhill and ill fall back in to bad habits!!! i caqnt be trusted :haha:

ate today - 2 weetabix semi skimmed milk

pasta salad

having lamb pitas and salad for tea.


----------



## becs0375

Emma, I am having a week off lol!! I want to enjoy myself and not worry too much about what goes in my gob!!


----------



## SisterRose

Okay, I had to come back and inform I had a slice of cake I made today :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

I am still counting, but there is lots more in the house to tempt me! 
Tosay i have a grand total (once i have eaten this blue riband bar!) of 3 calories left in my quota for today!:haha:

I was still 10.5 the other day, but not been looking much! will still weigh on Wed, log it, and the week after then back on track!

Oh had a Bailies today, on ice, and it was yummy! :thumbup:

Hugs x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've not been bad, I've just not been as good over the last few days... I didn't get the chance to weigh in on Saturday because of the snow so I think I might today if I make it to town. Hope I haven't gained!! Then I think I'm going to give it a rest over Christmas so have Christmas eve, Christmas day and Boxing day off the diet, then back on it. Matt's being mega good so it shouldn't be too hard to get back to it!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay! Weighed in today and I am now 14 stone 13lbs... I got below 15 stone before Christmas yaaay! I have now lost 1 stone 8lbs overall :-D Totally having Christmas off! x


----------



## becs0375

Well done Emma!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Emma! good job :)

Weighed this morning and I am 14st 5lb so I've lost 2lb this week, spose i cant complain but was hoping for more!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Emzy and SR !!
Emzy that's great just before crimbo, enjoy it 
SR 2lb is great your doing really well

Not really sticking to my points strictly but I've lost 2lb this week. Going to try and be good for Christmas!

SR my biggest loser game arrived this morning and DH has sorted out the cable so hoping to try it out today at some point if James sleeps

Contraception talk.... I'm using condoms, gave me mini pill because of weight but I can't see the benefit of it also warns can put on weight...... Umm no thanks!


----------



## babythinkpink

Well Done Emzy xx

Well Done SR, 2lb is great, and I know it feels slow but its going the right way!:thumbup:

Well done Jelly, you must be doing something right! I only loose if i stick to the higher side of my calories, if i don't eat enough i don't loose any! xx

Well the good news! Another 2lb loss for me this week (dh moaning saying he won't be beaten, but he has been the one stuffing his face with p nuts and crisps all week!!) 
So total loss since food focus 1st 4lb:happydance:
Not sure how i will do next week, i am more determined than i thought but i really don't want to let slip Christmas, I did have some gingerbread with jam in the middle, those little chocolate covered hearts, they are a real Christmas fave of mine!! (50cals a heart I had 6 yesterday!!)

I do feel better but still not happy! I have decided to keep going til i am happy this time, my ideal weight is some way off the 'official' weights for my height.
Only 3lb to go and i am in the 9st's :happydance:
I have had eating disorders since aged 14 so i dont want that creeping back in either, it's a fine line between normal and obsessive and i will admit i am a little obsessive, the next stage is when there are problems so i need to keep to the normal side of obsessive!:wacko:


Out today, lots of walking!

:hugs:xx


----------



## becs0375

Well done BTP!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done btp!!!Yipee!


----------



## SisterRose

Yay BTP! well done :D


----------



## babythinkpink

Feel like i had a bad day today but put it in my total for today and still ok!

1 strawberry cream cupcake
quarter bag sensations spare rib crackers (yummmmmmmmmmm)
fried egg sarnie on brown

i didnt eat all day then stuffed that lot down when i got in!


----------



## babythinkpink

See the tumble weed blow past our thread as we are all Christmas eating! I dread to get on the scales after the last few days, oh well just a few more non diet days cant hurt!!:haha: xxxx


----------



## SisterRose

On the plus side, I have really enjoyed stuffing my face :haha:


----------



## ladykara

i put on 4lbs.. and the worst of it all is that it takes a week for the food to be turned to fat and show on the scales... so xmas fat will show up next week.....im buying the kinect dance game tom..it better bloody work ....


----------



## becs0375

I feel slightly sick at all the sugar I have had, my body is just not used to it!! We only have a few bits left and then thats me well and truly back in to a routine again, I have a goal of 2 stone for Hope's christening in Easter!!


----------



## SisterRose

Go becs, it's entirely achievable!

Today was my weigh in day, was terrified of it! I havent actually eaten too badly...I only ate weetabix christmas morning while OH had his bacon, then I ate 1 slice turkey with just vegetables for christmas dinner, said no to pudding and had a few crackers for tea so I hardly ate on christmas day. I drank LOADS though. Like one and a half(small bottles) of JD to myself, two glasses of wine and some vodka :S

Boxing day I pigged out, didnt eat breakfast or dinner but ate loads of buffet food, small helping of trifle and three mince pies.

Ate normally since monday back to cereal/weetabix, salads for dinner and healthy tea.

Think Ive done something really bad to my foot though and i cant walk on it, toooo panful so I havent exercised :-S

But! I lost 3lb this week! almost out of the 14's now at 14st 2lb


----------



## becs0375

Well done SR!!


----------



## lilia

SR you're doing so well!
I've kind of pigged out this week but ive got bad gallstones so not allowed any fatty food or it causes pain, so my pigging out has been on generally healthy stuff! I've lost about 5lbs in the past two weeks because of that so i'm now 10st11lb :) Because anytime i eat anything fatty i get horrible pain, i have had to eat good stuff and it can be hard especially today when in manchester in the food court, OH had KFC and i had to have a rubbish baked potato :( Its forcing me to have a bit of willpower though so i suppose thats good! 
I'm having my operation to remove my gallbladder on friday (New Years Eve, terrible timing but cant cope with any more pain!) And i don't know how i'm going to be able to eat afterwards and if i'm completely honest a tiny part of me is hoping i cant eat much for a while so lose some of my belly haha! 

Kara, is that really true that it takes a week for the fat to show on the scales? :dohh: If thats true i'm not looking forward to next weeks weigh in! 

:hugs: to all and kee going girlies you're all doing great! x x x


----------



## babythinkpink

Aww, good luck for tomorrow for the operation Lilia, hopr it all goes well and you recover fast :hugs:

Omg does it take a week to turn to weight? I hope not!!

I am about the same surprisingly, I was 10.3 so i weighed a few days ago and was 10.2 then last night i was 10.4 and this morning I was 10.2 again!!
I cant wait to be in the 9's again, but i am not going back onto the diet til all the christmas food has gone, so at least the weekend, I have a bottle of wine to finish, and bailies bottle is still nearly full, best get some ice in the freezer!:haha:

Well done sr :happydance:

Back soon, being distracted by kids, dh and baby!!:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I'm a pound or so up again since yesterday but im happy and im gonna enjoy new year before i get back on properly!! plus, i cant exercise because i somehow sprained/badly bruised my foot all inside on christmas and havent been able to walk properly since ;/ in soooo much pain!!! cant wait to get back to exercising though.

I really hope it doesnt take a week to show either else im gonna have LOADS of gain next week. Scary :s


----------



## Jellycat

Well done SR your doing really, have you thought about getting your foot checked out?

Lillia good luck for your op hope all goes well. Mum had her gall bladder our via keyhole are you having the same?

Xmas day I was really good due to not having the rime to eat rubbish, boxing day I had a massive lunch and two desserts !!

However I've started snacking on fruit again and eating lots of veggies since. I also joined my local gym today for the next year, also they will have a crèche opening in the next couple of weeks so I can start going more easily then. 

SR been trying out the biggest loser game.... I love it !!


----------



## SisterRose

Jelly - Glad you like the game, wish i could play a bit! I'm starting to think I should get it checked out now. It's been 7 days and I still can't walk properly :-s


----------



## babythinkpink

Feel rubbish and not likely to eat much, but diet starts monday again! I have not put any on over Christmas which is great, if a little annoying that i eat so carefully and loose a measely 1lb a week or stuff my face for 2 weeks and don't gain a pound!
Anyway, hopefully i will still not have put too much on, may even start weigh in on Mondays, it would make sense.

Good Luck everyone for your new year eating! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

My diet starts Monday, must get back to writing my food diary!! Lots of walking, want to get back to running too!! Must did my trainers out, having said that I bought the new Davina DVD, I have all hers and they are fab, I love them!!


----------



## Jellycat

My diet is probably starting Tuesday once DH goes back to work..... He tries to be supportive but he's just annoying at the moment he keeps telling me I need to lose weight etc ( he says in a polite way ) but I don't need him to tell me I already know..... What annoys me is I then recommend a healthy meal and he moans because ge wants take our and says " well it is Christmas". Grrrr

So start Tuesday once he's back at work then I can plan healthy meals, it will be easier as he will be too tired to moan

January I am aiming for a weightloss of 9lbs


----------



## babythinkpink

Becs, i wanted to find a good dvd, only got a small lounge though, does Davina use much space? xx

Jelly, good luck :thumbup: xx

Diet starts tomorrow!:thumbup: I am glad now, i am sick of rich non diet food, never thought i would say that!


----------



## becs0375

She isnt too bad tbh, you are not all over the place mainly in one area!!


----------



## Jellycat

I'd agree with Becs, you don't need too much space with davinas DVDs

Decided to take the plunge, diet starts tomorrow. Can't go to gym until my induction Saturday so have decided to take extra long walks in the mean time


----------



## Jellycat

Ooo forgot to say ordered a pair of jeans a size down today .... That's my first incentive to how long it takes before I can fit into them hopefully it won't be long !!


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry me again !

Right decided no more excuses so have weighed myself and starting diet today

Bad news is put on two pounds

Been out this morning for a walk and went further than before and reached mid point of the dreaded hill I live on. By end of January aiming to do a round route up hill. Still hoping for 9 lbs.

Typical DH been food shopping this morning offering me tempting food. ... Quite satisfying saying no


----------



## becs0375

I have just had a lovely power walk with the dog, breaking myself in gently to go back to running!!!


----------



## Jellycat

I've always wanted to be able to run but just never managed it, only ever jog/ walked

Do you build it up Becs? How long for?


----------



## Drazic<3

Can I join girls? I lost 30lbs since my six week check (thank you breastfeeding, lol) but put 4lbs on at Xmas and still have quiet some way to get my BMI nice and healthy. Started again yesterday :)


----------



## SisterRose

Ugh, i think i put on about 4-5lbs after saying i wouldnt eat bad over christmas, i well and truely pigged out! saw some pics of me from the weekend too and i dont look like im any slimmer, cant believe the scales say ive actually lost almost 2 stone because i look no slimmer!!!! unbelievable.

anyway, its give me an extra boost to go again, started today kind of. Started off the day with 30mins exercise, going to do another 20-25mins now. 

I have a goal of 13stone by 12th March, and I'm about 14st 5lb now so I'll have to work very hard!!! 


Good luck this year ladies, we'll lose the rest this year!


----------



## babythinkpink

Ok, so diet starts tomorrow, dh opened the shortbread! My weakness!

Drastic, Hello, how are you, wow 30lb is amazing since 6 wk check, i think i have done just over half of that, still got about the same i have lost to go!
Good luck hun, we are here! xx

Thanks for the dvd advice, i think i will have a look for one, I do prefer to do something, and i have no wii or anything like that, i can't go out jogging without Rosie, so dvd the next best thing! I do find the weight easier to shift if i do eve just a bit of physical stuff!

Back soon, weight today 10st 3lb, as i was b4 christmas:happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

Hi drazic good to see you again..... 30lbs is Brillant 

SR I saw your pic I think your looking great, keep with it you've being doing great

BTP I think there are fun DVDs you could buy for a change too, rumba or Rosemary Connelly salsa. That can always jazz up your exercise rather than doing the one dvd


----------



## becs0375

Jelly, power walking is a fab fat burner, as long as you sweat, slightly out of breath and raise your heat rate for about 20 mins, with running I started off really slow, just fast walikng, then I would jog for a week or so then run for 2 mins, fast walk for 2 mins. You soon get fit and it happened for me quite quickly. Power walking is good for me as I take the buggy and just walk!! I love the way exercise makes me feel, I was a right gym bunny before I fell preggers, it helped me lose nearly 5 stone in 7 months!!


----------



## Jellycat

Went for my power walk as suggested today. Put James in the baby carrier and did my hill walk again I had to huff and puff up the hills lol. Lot harder with carrier instead of pram but my back now kills me.

Getting nervous about joining the gym on Saturday now as so unfit, did xbox last night and my hips absolutely killed.


----------



## Jellycat

Had bad day yesterday, after DH buying loads of junk food I had a massive rolo cookie..... And I didn't do any exercise today 

Oh well new day tomorrow


----------



## babythinkpink

Can't taste, so good time to not eat much but keep 'trying' things to see if i can taste it!:dohh:
Not done too badly today, but not hungry so it's not hard!

Jelly, my carrier kills my back, i am sure i stand straight in it but i have such bad posture normally i think it is forcing good posture and that hurts! :hugs:

Rolo cookie mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ladykara

Nope im still fat, still not lost anything and i have cut down on fatty foods....


----------



## SisterRose

Not good for me today

I was 90kg at docs the other day, now in to the 100lbs at 198 :dohh: good thought! 14st 1lb! doctor was so chuffed with me 

Ate healthy today, did 25 mins exercise but have had half a bottle of wine tonight. Ooo err!


----------



## Jellycat

ladykara said:


> Nope im still fat, still not lost anything and i have cut down on fatty foods....

Nothing like straight to the point !

Are you actually weighing or going by the feel of your clothes? Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks for your body to catch up. xx big hugs


----------



## becs0375

I don't think people that have never been bigger know how hard it is to lose weight!! It takes discipline and dedication!!


----------



## Jellycat

becs0375 said:


> I don't think people that have never been bigger know how hard it is to lose weight!! It takes discipline and dedication!!

It definatly takes more perseverance 

Had my gym induction today, it's only just opened this week so all it's equipment is brand new can't wait to start working out on a regular basis. They also have a free crèche .


----------



## becs0375

That sounds fab Jelly, I would love to go back to the gym, but I can't rely on Ian to be home on time before our gym shuts and they have no creche, so I am sticking with walking and Davina lol!!


----------



## Snoozie

Hi girls, how's everyone doing? I'm ready to offically join you all, joined slimming world. Anyone else doing sw?

I will be thin lol!!!! ;P


----------



## ladykara

I have two other mums who need to lose weight near where i live, we are going to walk into town as often as we can... tomorrow is our first time and there is a shop which has really nice handbags... thats my reward for getting there.... :happydance:




Jellycat said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> Nope im still fat, still not lost anything and i have cut down on fatty foods....
> 
> Nothing like straight to the point !
> 
> Are you actually weighing or going by the feel of your clothes? Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks for your body to catch up. xx big hugsClick to expand...

LOL i was very peed off as i had just weighed myself and needed to vent ..lol
I have no clothes that fit... i live in jogging bottoms. I brought a size 18 black trousers, i have learnt if u buy anything it has to be a pair of black trousers they go with everything. im so much better at not eating crap too.. but my belly is still like jelly and you can see my trouser line around my belly if that makes sense.... bit like a joint of ham or beef with the string around it.... 



Snoozie said:


> Hi girls, how's everyone doing? I'm ready to offically join you all, joined slimming world. Anyone else doing sw?
> 
> I will be thin lol!!!! ;P

Snoozie !!!!! great to hear from you again... i did slimming world last year, but i had already lost 3 stone and the their "ideal" weight i found a bit to skinny and those who reached their "ideal" weight looked ill and awful and i hated how they shamed you if you didnt lose any... but it did make me stick to the diet just so i could get clapped...lmao !!!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Snoozie good to see you ! I have also done slimming world in the past. Thinking if doing again as the new ww propoints is too much hardcwork and time trying to calculate everything. At least with sw DH never knows any different. Apparently there's a new scheme now extra easy days thinknits a combination of the two red and green

Lady k I know exactly where you are coming from with clothes, I stayed in my maternity clothes for the first month and am still wearing many of the tops as my tyre above my waist is just pure wobble. I'm two sizes bigger than this time last year and just bought some essentials to keep Me going until I lose the weight, also purchased pair if jeans in sale size smaller am trying them on fortnightly until they fit

I don't even want to go into work at the moment as see everyone as I feelvthey will all be disgusted with the way I look as I am

I'm dreading weighing in this Wednesday as I just don't feel I've been good enough


----------



## becs0375

I am doing SW, it works for me!! They don't do ideal weight anymore, you set your own target, whether that be a weight or a dress size!!!
My size 16 jeans are my aim to get back into, my 18's are too big but 16's are still abit too snug!!! Ideally I want to get to a nice size 14, my frame would never suit being a stick!!


----------



## Jellycat

Had sneaky weigh in today as want to weigh in on Wednesdays I've lost 4 lb since last Monday. I'm really pleased and have decided to nit weigh in until next Wednesday now.

Booked the crèche for tomorrow morning too for me to go to the gym


----------



## becs0375

Go Jelly!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Wow, great loss Jelly :D 

I've wondered wether or not to try SW or WW but have never got around to it. I find if I stick to my cereal in a morning, salad or soup for dinner and then a healthy tea every night I should be okay.

I weighed myself on Saturday, which will be my new weigh days and I'm now 13st 13lb. Can't believe I'm in to the 13's now, very chuffed and I feel I'll make my target of 13st by March 12th easy now! or at least I hope.


Hope you're all well :hugs: keep up all the good work!


----------



## becs0375

Well done SR!!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done SR how much have you lost in total now ?
I think you'll make your target before march !!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Jelly, and I'm crap at adding up but I make it just under 30lbs so far at 29lbs in total :D


----------



## babythinkpink

Good Morning!

Trying to be good today after an attack of the after eight munchies, I had one and just couldn't stop, i had to put them out the way in the end!
I am at about 10st now and only 1st4lb to target, I am feeling better but i do feel like i need a nudge, so hopefully with dh starting ww again next week, and i am going to look about for a dvd to bop to, i think davina looks the most promising! 

Well done Jelly, doing fab xx

Hi Snoozie, not tried sw, always used ww and got on ok with it, I am using Food Focus, free online service you put all your statistics and targets in, and your food intake and weight each week, and it plots your loss and progress, it is pretty good, and i have lost over a stone since i started it, worth a look! :hugs:

Hello everyone else xx:hugs:

Well I have tons to do, all sat on my arse I am afraid but one step at a time!!:haha:

:hugs:xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello Ladies!!

I keep forgetting about this thread. Well done on the excellent weight losses!! I wasn't too bad over Christmas, I actually lost weight! But I ate loads on Christmas Day and Boxing day and drank a lot when I was down visiting my parents! So here's where I am at so far:

Starting weight (8 weeks after birth) 16st 7lbs

Weight before Christmas 15st 0lbs

Weight week after Christmas 14st 13lbs

Weight last weigh in 15st 0lbs

So I got into the 14's but gained a bit when at my mums so was back into the 15's last week! This week's not gone so well so far. My meals have bene fine but I've been feeling crap with a cold and yesterday ate some cashew nuts and a load of jelly babies! Back on it today though, had fruit and fibre cereal for breakfast. Not sure what to have for lunch, might have soup. 

Good news is when I started when Holly was 8 weeks old I was wearing size 22 jeans and I'm back into my 18s now! Yippee!

Keep up the good work girls!

xx


----------



## becs0375

Emma thats brilliant!!!!! You are doing fab!!!

I swear by Davina, she is brilliant!

My SW is going fab, I am loving being back on it!!


----------



## Jellycat

Went to the gym .... Oh dear haven't been in a year and it tells. I could barely do anything today including some of my stretches. Back tomorrow hoping if I gradually increase each time I'll soon be fit 

Emzy great work how rewarding to go down sizes I can't wait for that to happen to me


----------



## becs0375

Well done Jelly, the first step is going back!! Fx'd you won't ache too much in the morning!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Having a bad few days, feeling rough and comfort eat after a good day so real shame i should go to bed at 6pm! xx
:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

It's always difficult when your not feeling great xx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh dear looks like I'm not feeling great myself now

Yesterday wasn't a great day food wise and no exercise, now this morning I'm still on pjs and don't want to do anything. Not sure if tummy bug, pmt or just simply run down. I used to suffer badly with periods before I was on the pill and I know I'm due on so wonder if it's af due. My head feels really spaced out and been needing the loo too. So today staying in pjs for as long as possible and if I need to eat I'm going to without counting calories today 
Bf scrambled eggs on toast


----------



## lilia

Hello Girls :) I haven't been on for ages i've had a poorly laptop! Well done to all the girlies who have lost weight! I've been swimming lots and walking quite a bit and i'm now 10st8lb so a loss of 9lb since christmas :happydance: I can't see it myself but people have been commenting that i look a bit slimmer so that is a bit of motivation to carry on! 
BTP - I've been using Food Focus as well, finding it really useful! 
Well all this reading and thinking of food has made me hungry so i off to fill my face :wacko: 
Keep up the good work :hugs:
x x x


----------



## becs0375

Well done chick. thats fab!!! Its always nice when people comment!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done lillia great loss !


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Lilia :wohoo:

I drank a whole bottle of wine last night while out with friends(and 2 beers shhhh) I can't believe how much I can drink and stay standing :s not good. Was dreading weigh in today but I've lost at least 5lb! I got on the scales and they're saying roughly about 13st 7lb/13st 8lb so I popped on the wii fit to be weighed too and at first it said I'd lost 7lb this week!!! so I re-weighed myself in disbelief and it said I'd only lost 5lb so I've lost at least that which is amazing!!

I've lost 33lb in 3 months(nearly 2 and a half stone. ) this is my 12th week.

I'm very pleased to announce that I'm no longer classed as obese, I'm now just overweight as my BMI is below 30 now! :wohoo:
I think this is the first time I've ever not been obese :rofl: go me!


----------



## becs0375

Well done SR, you are doing fab!!!

I don't really have any vices, I don't drink or smoke so I guess I am quite boring really!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Not boring Becs, sensible :p x


----------



## Jellycat

SR I'm so happy for you that's Brillant xx keep it up !

I had a glass of baileys last night I drink about twice a year. Feeling better today so hoping to eat healthy next few days so I have a good weigh in on Wednesday as this week I've been pretty rubbish dietwise and hardly any exercise


----------



## lilia

Well done SR! I looove wine just hate the calories ! Its always the thing that lets me down haha i can say no to a chocolate cake but a nice chilled vino lovely!


----------



## mammym

well done everybody, my little star was born on the 23rd sept i started to cut back in nov and lost 8lb, since the 1st jan i have really improved my eating and hit the gym 5 days a week for an hours class or a gym session. I have gone from 13.13 3/4 on dec 31st to 13.4 1/2 yesterday, i'm pleased a further 9 1/2 lb off in 2 weeks is so much more than i could have wished for. I am determined to stick at it. I've got into a routine now and my new diet has become a habit rather than a chore now.After years of dieting it Finally seems to have clicked in my head! (about time)!! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh wow.. you're all doing so well!!! :happydance: 

I haven't been on for ages as my laptop was playing up, and... if i'm honest... I haven't really dieted over christmas at all. I started at 10st 10, and not I'm about 10st 8.6... :haha:

Oh well... I'll keep trying. I've been meaning to go to the gym, but I just can't get there. OH is trying to lose weight too, so he goes after work (meaning I can't :-( )

Although, I have got the kinect and biggest loser game, which I have been trying to get on 3 times a week. 

I'm also trying to eat better, but not managing to 'diet' as such. I'm just eating more fruit and veg. 

Again well done to everyone who is doing so well!


----------



## babythinkpink

Sorry, not been here in ages, reflects no diet in ages!
Back on track i hope!

Have eaten well but not logged it, i know i am under my daily intake though:thumbup:

Well done to everyone with such great loss:thumbup:, SR WOW!! :happydance:

I am 9st 13lb today, IN THE 9's!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

It has helped keep me focused to continue dieting, very pleased, but keeping off the scales for a week of serious diet so when i get on i don't see the 10 something again!
1st 4lb left to go:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in today lost 1lb, really pleased due to af poor eating and little exercise so I'm really happy.

Back on the diet today !!


----------



## SisterRose

Well done BTP and Jelly! We'll all be looking fab for summer :happydance:


----------



## Snoozie

SR, wow, amazing weightloss, you must feel like a new woman! :)

BTP, great weight and it's lovely getting under the stone boundry.

Well I'm doing well 3.5lbs off this week. :) I'm feeling so positive about it. I've had all of my babies now and I want to feel like me again.

Fot the SWers....I'm breastfeeding and I've been advised to have 4-5 healthy a's and 4-5 healthy b's a day, does that sound about right? Thanks in advance. x


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Snoozie that's a great loss !

I can't help you with the bf and healthy extras is there not a email contact you can ask or maybe post the question here on the sw thread and see if anyone else can help. Keep it up!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well done on the fab losses girls!!

I lost 2lbs this week and am back into the 14s! 14st 13lb today  so I've lost 1st 9lbs so far, its coming off slowly but surely :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Emzy, can't wait to get to the next stone always seems satisfying, if I lose 2pm this week I'll be really happy. Keep it up !


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Emzy :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Well done Snoozie and Emma!!!!

I lost 5lbs this week, so 11lbs in 2 weeks!


----------



## babythinkpink

Wow great losses, well done girls xx :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Becs :wohoo: 11lb in two weeks is amazing O.O!


----------



## becs0375

I will be thin!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Becs that's Brillant...... Really contemplating going back to sw myself now. Are you doing extra easy or green days Becs?


----------



## opticalillus5

Well done ladies!!!! 

I STILL haven't lost anything this week. BUT, I haven't put anything on... so that's not bad. 

I spoke to my friend today in a catch-up and we're on about starting back up at the gym next week... It'll only be once next week, then twice the week after etc, but it'll help if she can give me a kick up the arse! 

That said, although I haven't lost any weight, I am back into my size 12 work trousers. I'm not sure how, and the are VERY tight, but they fasten. So i'm pretty chuffed :) Now to get back in those 10/12 skinny jeans :/


----------



## becs0375

Jelly, I do both as I am a veggie but occasionally eat fish, but I only ever have 1 HEA and 1 HEB!!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi, 
Just a quick hello, not lost this week, had a fairly good week but i suppose it's not going to be off every week, at least i am no more!:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Wow, well done Becs, that's amazing! 

I seem to be averaging 4lbs a fortnight, wish it was faster but I knew it would be this way while breastfeeding. I have totally changed the way I eat and plan on it staying this way so the future is bright. :)

Keep going girls, we'll all get there.xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Becs.. that is soooo good! 

Snoozie - 4lbs in 2 weeks is great, especially if it is a steady loss! I'd be so happy just to lose a pound a week, as long as it wasn't going back on. 

Dd wanted to bake a cake last night, so I made a HUGE chocolate cake. I KNEW it was a bad idea... I had a piece last night, and have already had one this morning too. It's ok for Oh and Dd; they are at work/school. It's me that has to sit here with the temptation! 

I fitted into another pair of my pre-preg jeans last night :happydance: I have no idea how, as the scales say I haven't lost weight. And I haven't particularly been exercising much. Still, i'm not complaining. They only JUST fasten (when I lie down lol), but still, they fasten :)


----------



## Jellycat

Weighed in today and I've lost another pound so a total of six pounds.

I have to stay in for a delivery today so I've done 55 minutes of biggest loser this morning really sweated.

Feel like I'm not giving 100% to the diet so this week I'm hoping I do better.


----------



## SisterRose

Well done Jelly! And omg 55mins biggest loser?! crazy! I only do 30-40mins a day, it's so tiring! What setting do you play on? I do circuit training on challenging mode


----------



## Jellycat

SR I do 20 mins of my fitness program and then 30 minutes of circuit training I'm only on the moderate setting at the moment as found that hard enough..... You've tempted me to try the next level up now to see what it's like


----------



## Jellycat

SR didn't have scheduled training today so I did 50 minutes of boxercise on the challenging level ...... Oh my hod half way though I thought it was at the end lol thanks for making me push myself


----------



## SisterRose

I've never tried the boxercise :o better you than me! I'd die doing 50mins :haha: I darent even attempt it. I bet you'll be having a good weigh in this week! Xxx


----------



## Jellycat

I hope I do get a good weigh in this week. Really want to give it 100% this week I want to get to the next stone down . I was aiming for 9lb in January so need to lose 3lb this week


----------



## becs0375

I lost 3lbs this week, so thats a stone in 3 weeks gone!!!


----------



## SisterRose

:wohoo: Go Becs, go!


----------



## Jellycat

That's Brillant Becs ! Any tips ?


----------



## becs0375

Slimming world and walking!!


----------



## Jellycat

I was going to go to sw this evening up
My road then realised I'd mistaken Thursday for Tuesday . I think I might just use my old books as I can't see much changing in the past few years.


----------



## becs0375

I swear by SW, it works for me and I am never hungry!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wooo go becs!! That's fab! I've been walking lots too!

Unfortunately it's very very slow going for me. 1lb off this week again, which is ok as at least I'm losing but it's so so slow. I don't get it! So now I'm 14st 12lbs and have lost 1 stone 10lbs so far. Can't wait to get to the 2 stone mark but it feels like it's taking ages!! Not helped by the fact that Matt has hit his weight loss target and is now only 2lbs heavier than me... now that's depressing!! He's done so well though, he started at 21 stone!!!

Here's to a good week. I think I might have to try cutting the calories back a bit more now, although I'm not sure where as I'm feeling a bit hungry already. 

xx


----------



## SisterRose

How many cals are you eating at the moment Emzy? and are you combining it with exercise? 

I think it's probably better to lose it slowly rather than losing too much in a short amount of time as you're more likely to keep the weight off in the long run and it's much healthier on your body :D
whereas I'm for opposite reasons, ive lost alsmot 3 stone in 3-3 and half months and im starting to wonder and worry if thats dangerous :-s I am eating breakfast, dinner and tea, never skip a meal, with the occassional snack inbetween but im only getting up to about 1000cals a day at the most which isnt good! also combining that with 30-45mins exercise a day.

Going the docs today anyway to see if she thinks im losing too fast


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm having between 1300 and 1500 cals a day. Think I might try cutting back strictly to 1300 for a week and see what happens. I was just looking into weight watchers and slimming world, but I just can't afford to join at the minute when we're so skint!!

I did a diet on 1000-1200 a day once and lost 3 stone in 3 months. I was starving all the time! I put on a stone as soon as I stopped doing it but maintained that weight for about 6 months, before piling it on again and now I'm 3 stone heavier than that!!! lol

Good luck at the docs x


----------



## opticalillus5

Wow- well done ladies!! 

As for biggest loser, I do 30 mins on Moderate - but I don't push myself hard enough I admit, I only get around to it every other day. We don't have much room to move in the living room so that doesn't help, but it's completely my own fault. 

That said, last night I joined a gym. I didn't think we could afford it, but I was going to go twice a week (either to the gym or classes) and it is £5 a go. The month is £30 by direct debit, and it's only a rolling monthly contract. So, last night, I went and had a look around, then walked for 20 mins on the treadmill, followed by a 'Cardio Blast' class. BLOODY HELL!!! It was torture! It was basically spinning, circuit training and boxercise combined, and was soooo tough. Plus, the instructor was lovely, but shouted at you. I felt like I was at Fat camp! 

This morning, I can't move, and i'm aching muscles I didn't even know I had. It's great :) Although I don't think i'll make spinning tonight.. they have classes nearly twice a day... I'm aiming to do 2 a week, and maybe 1-2 gym sessions if poss. 

Reason why i'm pushing it so hard? I just CAN'T diet. I admire you all sooo much, because I just can't stop eating bread. And cheese. And chocolate. It puts me in a mood if I stop. 

OH is trying to lose weight too, and is doing really well. I want him to join the gym i'm at, although we wouldn't be able to go together cos of Izzy. It's just a joint membership is only £55 inc. classes. Bargain!


----------



## babythinkpink

Wow go Matt, that is amazing weight loss, my dh started a while back, he has 1lb to go and he has lost 2 stone but he still has about the same to go, he looks better but i want him to go for it, I am naturally pretty small and i like him being tall but no a huge belly!

Well done becs:thumbup:

I am still at 9st 13lb, but tbh i have not weighed this week as i would be gutted if i go back over 10! I think i have had a good week, i have certainly tried really hard, and logged all my food, will be back monday with my weight, hope its gone down!

Got to go baby just woken up,

She is so cute, all squrmy and wriggly and sleepy:cloud9:


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy I know how frustrating it is when you lose slowly. But a loss is a loss and you'll get to your target xx. Big Congrats to Matt that's fantastic it must really help both eating healthy in the house

Well DH looked after James today whilst I studied as I'm back at college this Tuesday. Typically my mind was wandering so I dug out my old slimming world books. I've so far written my own list of healthy extras and free foods that I would eat. I think if I spend a few more days looking through and making notes of syns and then I can start to follow it more strictly.

Had sneaky weigh in today and lost another pound. Hoping to find time tomorrow to do do some exercise. I know this next month is going to be tough as all my spare time will be taken up with studying.

Hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## Jellycat

Well bad weekend for me ...

Saturday we had curry admittedly I had a tesco healthy choice light version so didn't order takeout but Indian is never good regardless what you pick
Today DH cooked a roast aka drench every possible thing on a plate in olive oil..... Potato / carrots / parsnip / Yorkshire puds. I got mad and said I'll have to cook from now on for I can't keep letting me eat unhealthy food. Problem is he's never had to diet so doesn't understand the concept of healthy eating. He's really encouraging when I work out etc but doesn't realise he's sabotaging the diet continuously every sodding week. Tempted to bin all his oil then he'll have to use my 1 cal spray . Just wish he understood, I've stopped him food shopping now just need to work on his cooking. If I cook him healthy meals he moans..... And he found my quorn mince in the fridge and said he's not eating it. 

Sorry rant over ...... 

Monday new week new start


----------



## babythinkpink

Well another 1.5lb off! That means so far on food focus i have lost 24.5lb:thumbup: Really pleased with it, and all it does really is make you aware of your right intake and stick to it, i am glad it has not cost me a fortune on diet plans with weight watchers or the like.

Jelly, I really feel for you, it is awful when no tonly do they not understand how bloody hard it is to loose weight but because of that can't help you with your diet.
My dh goes to weight watchers, and we almost battle against each other to loose the weight, he is so bloody stubborn and 'maley' competes every week for most lb's lost!:haha: He has lost 2 stone, but he has to go to his weigh ins to get inspired to do it, without them he judt doesn't loose because he eats everything! He loves his food, but it is nice he appreciates all my healthy cooking!
I don't know what to suggest because he will never understand! All you can do is say if you were ill had had to stick to a certain diet he would help:shrug:
Post pregnancy weight is horrible!

Anyway, hope everyone else is going ok, back soon, xx


----------



## SisterRose

Jelly - A light choice curry for tea isn't bad at all! especially if you've just had a healthy breakfast/dinner. As long as you didnt go over daily cals should be fine.
As for your OH - It's a bit selfish he's not taking into consideration how hard you're trying, hide the oils!! :haha: My OH cant even cook himself a piece of cheese on toast, he's never cooked a meal and I cook every day/night else we'd all starve! so luckily he gets more or less what hes given else he cant have anything else ebcause he cant cook himself anything else :rofl: he did moan about the quorn mince ive been buying too, but once id cooked it he enjoyed it and now he's fine with eating it. Did you weigh in this week? 

BTP - Well done on your loss! I agree, it really is amazing what you can do by just eating properly and only having a crtain amount of cals, you don't need SW and WW really! I think SW and WW are probably just good for the extra support and to spur you on a bit, rather than the food.

Well it was a 1lb gain for me this week ladies, which i was a bit huffed about as Id exercised every day and hadnt eaten anything bad, just normally what ive been eating for the last 14 weeks but i suppose thats the way it goes, and i could lose even more this week!


----------



## Jellycat

BTP Congrats that's a great loss you must feel the difference now 

SR I'm sure your see the difference in this weeks weigh in.

I normally weigh in on Wednesdays but as I've got college tomorrow and next I've weighed in today and I've lost a lb, so total for January is 7lbs which I'm happy with.

I've done 40mins challenging boxercise and 20 minutes your shape this morning.


----------



## SisterRose

You're so good with the exericse jelly!

I tried 50min circuit training on challenging yesterday, it went to 1hr and I ache SO badly this morning!


----------



## Cafferine

Ok i'm joining!

Is the biggest loser a dvd or a console game? I have lost a stone since new year but now I am getting serious about it! I have things coming up, my sons christening in on May 1st, a big lavish 40 grand wedding to go to at woburn abbey in august and my own diddy wedding next year. My target to lose is 2.5 to 3 stone by May, then another 1-2 stone from then till august and then another 2 stone from august to the following summer! 

So, I have my fitness pal on my phone and log what I eat. I have joined the weight loss clinic at my local GP and i'm going to ask for some orlistat tablets ( which more than anything will keep me on the straight and narrow as if you have anything too 
fatty it gives you a really bad stomach and the shites!), I struggle exercising but if you guys recommend the biggest loser ,as long as its a dvd or on the wii, I will buy it tomorrow. 

Sisterrose, What sort of meals do you do to stick to 1000 calories a day and eat 3 meals a day? Do you eat small portions? 

Any meal ideas are great please! I tend to just eat chicken breast and a jacket potato and a gigantic salad or crap loads of veg!


----------



## SisterRose

I have special K oats and honey cereal with semi skimmed milk every morning for breakfast which comes to around - 170cals

Then when I do my weekly shop in tesco I guy ready boxed side salads, there's 175g in each box and it says they're 13cals per 100g so I reckon 1 box only contains 20ish cals. I usually buy a few tubs of light choice prawns at 210cals per box to go with the salad, dump them in together and it totals around 230cals and sometimes i have a ryvita with it too which brings it to around 270cals for dinner. 
If I don't have the prawns I had 1 boiled egg with it and that's even less at about 150cals!

Then for tea I usually have grilled chicken breast with vegetables or meat with salad or a bowl of soup. 
If you buy the covent gardens soups and have half each with OH it's only 170cals per half a soup, obviously if you had the soup the days cals would only total about 600cals for everything so not good!


Today I've had

breakfast - Special K and semi skimmed milk - 170cals

Dinner - 1 boiled egg, salad box i mentioned and 2 ryvitas with some light choice dressing - 250cals(being VERY generous!)

Tea - Fish pie with a carrot and sweede topping instead of potato to bring the cals down with cabbage and peas - 350/400cals

So my days total is about 860ish I'd imagine. I don't drink tea or coffee, or pop, or juice so i dont get cals from my drinks as i only drink water.

I'm gonna have some home made apple crumble and custard tonight though :p


----------



## Cafferine

Ok today I have had... If you have anything to point out to me about where I should improve then please do so.

3 bananas
2 clementines 
1 chicken breast baked with a few sprays of fry light 
3 new potatos (under 200g but logged as 200g, same with chicken breast)
herb salad, red onion, cucumber and cherry toms 

2 pints of water 
2 coffees no sugar, drop of full fat milk
2 no sugar squashes


----------



## becs0375

I can't do calorie counting, I do slimming world!!!


----------



## Cafferine

I used to do weight watchers but I've decided to do calories this time round, its cheaper anyway! I think my total calories today is 1100.


----------



## Jellycat

Cafferone I'm also on fitness pal I think it's great what's your username?

SR I did challenging circuit training couple if days ago and some exercises I just couldn't do so I've decided with circuits I'm sticking to moderate for time being. I took my fitness test on my shape and for cardio I got advanced, I was really pleased

Cafferine biggest loser is a game on xbox but I'm pretty sure it's available for the wii too.


----------



## Cafferine

:blush:Do you see peoples weight on their profiles?:blush:


----------



## Cafferine

Ah you cant it's cafferine90


----------



## opticalillus5

:hi: cafferine.. Sounds like you're getting off to a good start :thumbup: 

SR... I have sooo much respect for that diet! You must have so much determination. Must say, you're looking fab on your Fbook pics missus :thumbup: 

I can't diet. I'm pants at it. BUT I am trying to eat more healthily - I.e. less chocolate and snacking. And i'm going MAJOR on the fitness kick. I went cardio blasting thurs, to the gym and a 2mile walk sat, to Boxercise mon and a 3 mile walk yest. I'm at the gym again tonight, and at my weigh-in this morning i've lost...

...wait for it.... 

1Lb. 

Is there any way of doing a sarcastic :happydance:? 

Seriously, I could sh*t 1lb. Must be muscles i'm building up, cos i've come home from gym soaking every time, and ached day after. Still, I haven't got so much to lose - I'm now 10st 7lb, so maybe that's got something to do with it. I just want to get back in my jeans without having to cut off circulation :haha: 

I said to Oh the other day "i'm really not sure how I put so much weight on when I was pregnant cos I wasn't even that big". 

In a calm, steady, non-patronising voice, he reminded me of my second trimester cake addiction :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

opticalillus5 said:


> Seriously, I could sh*t 1lb.
> 
> I said to Oh the other day "i'm really not sure how I put so much weight on when I was pregnant cos I wasn't even that big".
> 
> In a calm, steady, non-patronising voice, he reminded me of my second trimester cake addiction :blush:

:thumbup: 1lb is still in the right direction, I bet you will see a big change next week

My addiction in 3rd trimester was Bobby chocolate swiss roll ...... really cheap but tastes yummy, my local shop still sell them but I havent bought one since having JJ. When I hit my first target of 2stone im going to treat myself to one


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hellooo

Sounds like you are all doing so well!! SR how you survive on 860 calories I don't know! lol I'd keel over I reckon!

I've started using food focus to track my food (I think btp or someone mentioned they use it?) instead of the thing on my phone as that was taking too much time! I've religiously stuck to 1300 calories this week, every day but one when I had 1450. I'm hoping I have lost more than 1lb this week!! Off into town to weigh in a bit later. I've been walking loads this week as well, so really hopeful for a good week. Last week I was 14st 12lbs so we will see!

x


----------



## mammym

well done everyone, x


----------



## Snoozie

Well done on all the weight losses. 2lb off for me this week. I'm accepting that this is how it's going to be for me as I have so much to lose. Totally craving ben and jerrys but feeling good about myself so resisting. Good luck to all weighing in this week. x


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy how did you get on ?

Snoozie 2lb is a good loss well done !

Ok I'll be honest since Tuesday with DH losing his job at some point soon etc I've not been thinking about my diet and to be fair haven't cared . But as of tomorrow I'm back on it noting what I eat and do exercise. I just hope I haven't done too much damage past couple of days - I haven't binged or anything and did go for an extra long walk on Friday.


----------



## babythinkpink

2 and a half lb loss this week, going well, pleased with that!

Well done on all the fab losses, and for sticking to diets!

I find weight watchers meals are really good if you want to stick to certain intake of cals a day, my typical day is

Breakfast, half can of beans on 2 pieces weight watchers toast 236 cal
Lunch, Sandwich made with ww bread, chicken and light mayo
2 ww cookies both total 311 cals
Tea, ww meal example mexical chilli with wedges, served with steamed veg, 
shape chocolate dessert 386 cal
and for treats i have one square of dark choc and 2 marshmallows 104 cal
I am allowed 1200 cal per day for 1 and a half lb loss target, so that lot adds up to 1057 leaves 143 spare that day.

I find i use lots of ww meals, biscuits, crisps, yogs etc they are good as not too many cals to eat nice things, the ww chocolate brownie dessert is so good when your on a diet! I find 3 meals a day helps me not nibble, apart from that i keep the hell out the kitchen! we all eat together so I dont pick at other foods! 

Sorry not been in here ages then come and do a huge post!:dohh:

Back soon xx


----------



## Jellycat

Well considering I've not been following my diet strictly this past 10 days due to dh and College, I've managed to lose a 1lb. 

Its coming off slowly but all in the right direction !


----------



## Cafferine

Well done Jelly! 

I had a weigh in on Tues at the drs and i've lost 4lb since the week before bringing my total to 21lb


----------



## SisterRose

Well done ladies :wohoo: we'll all be looking good for summer at this rate :D


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done Jelly xx

Well done Cafferine xx

SR, what a gorgeous picture of your little princess :flower:

Getting very impatient to be able to get into my 'nice' clothes, I bought some underwear yesterday, size 10 knickers and they fit:happydance: The bra is 34c and fits atm, I am more an 'a' cup when i am not bf, but i wanted to look sexy for valentines so will just wear it then i suppose seeing as i am feeding so wear nursing bra's and when i stop feeding i shrink, i would love c cups all the time! 
I have decided to go lower than my target if i can, to keep a larger bracket for holiday eating and the odd fish and chips or cream cake! 

Have a great weekend all, back monday with weigh in result for the week! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls 

keep forgetting to post here! After being really good last week I weighed in and.... I still only lost 1lb!!! Grrr so frustrated! as a result I've been really demotivated this week and whilst I've not been bad, I've not even bothered weighing this week. Ill weigh next week, I can't believe how slowly this damn weight is coming off! I don't think ill be joining you in looking slim this summer, it'll be next Christmas at this rate! 

Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy you've had a really good loss so far, far better than me.

I know it's disheartening I'm exactly the same 1lb a week since week 2. But stick with it and we will soon see the results xxx

Tried on my pre preg trousers today I could do them up but think I need to wait to lose abit more before wearing them out. Finally took the plunge and organised all my maternity clothes ( except two dresses from next which could pass as normal wear and need clothes for when I get back to work ). As I was packing them up I thought come baby 2 I won't even wear these hopefully as they will be too big. Felt really satisfying kind if out with the old in with the new. Also fitted into one of my favourite monsoon dresses today. I'm still 20lbs heavier than prepreg.

Starting yesterday I've been using ww propoints and my fitnesspal to see how they compare.... Haven't found time to exercise though so hoping to work out tomorrow even if it's just going for a long walk


----------



## SisterRose

My weigh in today and I've lost 4lb this week. Really pleased since I havent had any/much loss over the last 3 weeks even though I've stuck to my diet and done lots of exercise.

Tried to eat more this week than I have been doing and snacked more inbetween meals or every 3-4 hours to keep my metabolism going. Also done extra walking added in with 30min + biggest loser circuit training on challenging. I can now keep up with every exercise and hardly break a sweat! might start on hard next week :D

Now weigh 13st 2lb - which is 2lb off my start of year goal of reaching 13st by March 12th :happydance:

I think next goal will be to reach 12st by May/June 2011


----------



## Jellycat

SR well done that's Brillant .... I think the extra cals and carbs helped this week, I tried hard this week on Bl and gave up lol but I found challenging difficult anyway.


----------



## babythinkpink

Sister Rose that is fab well done and good luck at your next goals! :hugs:

Another 2 and a half this week, I can only not it as 2 as it doesnt do half pounds on food focus! 
I am 9st 6.5lb today! That is 2 stone loss since i started food focus:happydance:
I am now about 10lb off goal, but i am going to go a bit longer to have some flexibility in my diet as b4 i was feeling my jeans were tight after a good meal! Still not in pre preg clothes, that is how close my size 8 is, I can see it!!!

Have been having really good weeks, but I had fish and chips on dh's birthday, and a teeny bit of cake (as if it matters after fish and chips!!) and yesterday i fell foul of 2 mallow tea cakes and half a bag of chocolate counters, didn't even log yesterday:blush:, but i will prob pay for it at next weeks weigh in!

Bye for now, good luck everyone, and keep it up xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Good job BTP :D 2 stone loss is a real achievement! here's to your last 10lb coming off quickly! :wohoo:

I'm really looking forward to the day I can say I've already lost more than I have left to lose and at 40lb lost 52lb to go it could be any week now :O! 

X


----------



## babythinkpink

SisterRose said:


> I'm really looking forward to the day I can say I've already lost more than I have left to lose and at 40lb lost 52lb to go it could be any week now :O!
> 
> X

:happydance:xx


----------



## SisterRose

2lb lost this week :wohoo: 45lb to go!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done SR !


----------



## opticalillus5

Wooo hooo well done SR! You're doing so well :D 

My weigh-in tomorrow, although I said that I definitely WASN'T going to weigh myself anymore as i'm not really dieting, and the gym is actually putting me weight on with muscle building and it's just de-motivating. 

But, i'm still gonna weigh-in :blush: 

Was 10lb 5 last week, but I think that was a fluke as i'd not drunk much water / had just come off af etc etc. Will be happy to be anything under 10 7. 

Will keep you posted! Eeeek!


----------



## FirstBean

Can I join in. I am currently 10st9lbs and want to be down to 9st. I am starting from Monday as I am ill at the minute have a viral infection and not really eating well or eating much at all so am hoping I am better for Monday to get this weight shifted. And I think joining in here will give me the motivation to do it as you guys are doing great in your weightloss.


----------



## Jellycat

Fb - hope you feel better soon and good luck for Monday!

Well as exam is in 6 days my diet is on hold. I can't look after LO, study and think about diet. Next Wednesday aim to weigh in and start back on healthy eating and exercise.


----------



## genies girl

okay im finally here its been nearly six months since i had the girls and im getting as big as i was when pregnant, im eating way too much and and combatting tiredness with lots of treats.
Every time i go on the wii fit it tells me ive put on weight and im wearing a maternity shirt that was too big a few weeks ago so something has to change.

i cant remember exactly what i weigh now , a lot , ill need to update that later but i was a large 16 before pregnancy and now im a 20 (oh the shame) i cut all labels out and thank god im 5ft 10 ! but photos are showing this enormous person looking back at me!

i dont have a diet to follow but plan to up the exercise and cut down until i can resarch the best diet to follow .

i have the will power of a flea but im here hoping to be inspired, thanks lovelies xx


----------



## becs0375

Genies you can do it!!! My biggest I was a 22 and now I am back into my 16 jeans!!


----------



## SisterRose

FB - Hope you feel better soon, I had a really nasty stomach bug this last few days and havent been able to eat either, its horrid :(

Jelly - Good luck with your exam and we'll see you back here soon :happydance:

Genies - I have crappy will power when it comes to dieting, I've been overweight all of my life, was even really overweight as a child. Pretty much from the age of 6 onwards.
I've always tried to diet and cut out things and NEVER stuck to it but now I have Ellie I feel like there's somebody I need to lose the weight for. And also since I had Gestation Diabetes during pregnancy they told me if i dont lose weight it'll be a glimpse in to my future, really freaked me out! I'm only 21 and was almost 17st at my heaviest...disaster waiting to happen there!

Been almost 5 months now and I've lost 3 stone, so you can do it if i can!!

I havent followed any reccomended diets, i feel like if you follow a 'diet' you feel restricted and then want to eat more. I've just planned out healthy meals 3 times a day and stuck religiously to 1200-1300cals per day.


----------



## babythinkpink

Welcome welcome all!

Well done sr although i am a bit belated, i am sure this week will be just as good!

I have not bad will power, but mainly i just have to stay out of the kitchen

got 2 go someone at door!


----------



## SisterRose

Lost 6lb this week. Expected it though as I was very ill with stomach bug this week and spent the whole of tuesday throwing up and couldnt eat a thing, then only had a small appetite the rest of this week. :(

I've now lost more weight than I need to lose though and I'm in the 12st's at 12st 8lb from 16st just after having Ellie :wohoo:


----------



## babythinkpink

SR that is fab, you have done amazingly well!!:happydance:

Well bit selfish from me, just been looking at my stats on food focus, i have so far lost 2st6lb from start of diet!
I am currently 9st1lb and just 5lb off target, I am then, although very happy with that!! On a roll with it and decided to move the goal posts when i get to goal, just to give me more room for nice foods when i want, rather than thinking if i eat that i can't fit in my jeans!
So new goal will be 8st, which for my height is in the 'normal' range, i think i need to be something ridiculous like 6 stone before i am 'underweight' I am then going to treat myself to some new clothes, when i get to first goal i am getting all my old stuff out, so at new target some new stuff will be fab, i really like the fitted vests with a flimsy floral shirt over, i saw gerri halliwell wearing that with jeans and she looked fab, so that will be my spring look i think! 

Hubby lost over 2 stone also and looking amazing, he is in lots of clothes i bought for him but he never wore, its like having a new man, his confidence is back and he is like the man i met:happydance:
He has still got another 2 stone to loose, i don't think i will recognise him then! :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well, very quiet round here, hope that doesn't mean Louise's cookies have won, i will be having words with her!!

Back soon, :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Well Done SR your doing great.

Well I have started today and weighed myself to see what I am and am 10st8lb and would like to be 9st at the most. I am doing well today have exercised and eaten great and feel so much better for it.


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done first bean, keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done SR hope your feeling better now xx

Welcome first bean !

Well exam over as of tomorrow back on the diet ..... Have to say it was nice to have six days of not thinking about food all the time. Just watched biggest loser uk for some inspiration.

Hows everyone finding things.... Any good recipes people enjoy?


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Jelly, 
I am well and truly 'in the zone' now, i think diet is normal now! 
I have no great gems of inspiration or anything we have been eating pretty much the same every meal!
For Dh I cook a chicken breast wrapped in foil in the oven, i put a chicken oxo on it first, and serve it with steamed veg and boiled potato and gravy, that only changes if i serve it with salad!
That is his staple food!
I have a weight watchers meal with veg, sometimes potato, but i find their meals quite good, chicken hot pot is nice!
The weight watchers choc brownie desserts are lovely.
Tonight its roast, chicken:haha: with boiled potatoes and veg, I try and change the veg, and i usually cook the children something else of something that goes with ours, sausage and mash that sort of thing.
Dh likes chicken stir fry too, that is loads of veg, chicken and 2 stock cubes!
:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

BTP you have done so well using your food focus xx

Weighed in I've put on 2 lbs since beginning of march, I'm fairly happy with that as I've been AWOL for the month due to sitting down studying and eating what I like. ..... Think AF shoul be arriving soon too just don't know when grrr


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> BTP you have done so well using your food focus xx
> 
> Weighed in I've put on 2 lbs since beginning of march, I'm fairly happy with that as I've been AWOL for the month due to sitting down studying and eating what I like. ..... Think AF shoul be arriving soon too just don't know when grrr

It is really hard to loose it when you study, combination of not moving because you are sat writing or reading, picking at food if its in reach! Trying not to have a biscuit with your coffee! :coffee:
Af doesn't help either! I am just glad i don't seem to get that fluctuation because i don't get af, so i don't get that heavy bloated feeling before!

I am well and truly off diet this coming weekend, we are going away for a romantic get away with the two little ones, we are just going to take them to an aquarium and wander round a bit! The hotel is fab and we have been there before so we know the menu!!! I have already planned their fish, chips and peas, and their ham, egg and chips, and that is before we even get into the puddings!!!
I have lost this week so i am into the 8st by being 8st 13lb, only 3lb off target, but sod it i am ready for a treat after weeks of diet and toothache!!

Hope everyone is hanging in there with the diets, I will be changing my targets in a few weeks, i hope the break doesn't put much on, christmas didn't and the odd week i have had a food splurge like fish and chips i have still donr ok for that week! This will be a 2-3 day blip!!

Back soon
:hugs:xx


----------



## SisterRose

BTP - Enjoy yourself. You deserve it after all the hard work :D


I havent popped in here for a few weeks. Been having a crappy time with diet. I've stuck to my healthy eating everday and continued exercising everyday but still gained weight back after being ill which i suppose was bound to happen since i didnt eat for 2 days while ill and went to 12st 8lb...the monday after that i was 12st 12lb then lost 3lb more by this saturday and was back to 12st 9lb but weighed myself this morning to find myself 1/4 a pound off being 12st 11lb again and i just dont understand it since ive exercised everyday and eaten well :dohh: I'm due AF this week so im hoping its just water retention/bloating and all the nasties you get with it and i havent actually gained fat. Ellies christening is saturday and i hoped to lose 2-3lb this week not gain 1lb in a day!!!

Heres an example of what im eating today and what i usually eat anyway and exercising and still gaining!

Breakfast today- Half grapefruit, few black grapes, 1 strawberry, small portion of cashew nuts and raisins with a glass of water

Snack - 2 pineapple fingers, 1 mango finger and 1 melon finger - 100g

Dinner - WW kidney bean soup with WW yogurt

Snack - 2 snack-a-jack rice cakes

Tea - Grilled salmon fillet with green beans,sweet peas, carrots and mini sweetcorn cobs

exercise = 26min lvl 1 30 day shred, 30 min walking and 20min shred lvl 2


----------



## Jellycat

BTP have a great weekend and don't be worrying about the diet xx

SR have you measured yourself? Maybe your losing inches instead of lbs, especially if you've started out using the shred DVD , don't get disheartened xx


----------



## SisterRose

Jelly - I measured myself and I have lost about 2-3 inches from my waist. I was so surprised! no wonder my size 16 jeans were falling down, I'm now in a 14! Never been that small in jeans before :O

Lost 2lb this week also. Which brings my total loss since Novemver 2nd 2010 to 50lbs!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent SR saw your christening pics your looking great

Weighed in today and I've lost 2 lbs so I've lost what I put on during my studying. Feels good. Decided to follow BTP and decide what I'm eating for the day then I won't get near the end of the day and have few calories left for a decent meal.

Made sugar free jelly today too forgotten how much I love jelly 

Haven't exercised in good couple of weeks so know I need to improve on this


----------



## FirstBean

Well doing great on the diet and feeling so much better in myself. I am doing 30 day shred workout and am on Day 5 and can see results already which is great and is making me motivated to stick to it.


----------



## Jellycat

Well done fb, I'm getting very tempted to get the 30 day shred as so many people say it's good.


----------



## SisterRose

Well done FB!

Jelly - I held off on 30 day shred because I heard it was like the biggest loser game and it is in a lot of ways but it's just that bit more intense. You don't get any breaks, so it's more to endure and it also works the body more. 26 mins of shred was way harder on my body than 36 mins of circuit training.

Ive seen lots of difference in my shape/waist since doing it too though. Today is day 14 for me. I didn't even realise I've been doing it that long!


----------



## FirstBean

Yes I can see alot of difference in my shape even after 5 days its great.


----------



## Jellycat

Bought slim fast today just to try out for a couple of days just feel like I need abut of a kick start. I used to have them for lunch when I was at uni because the canteen was full of tempting calorific food and a can/bottle of slim fast was easy to carry. If I like them I may use for lunch when I go back to work. I work for a cheese company so lunch time always end up having cheese they have light versions but not always available.


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi eveyone,
omg i can't believe it's been 3 months since i've been on here:blush:
well i think last time i was here i was thinking about having no4 after losing some weight..............well here i am 3 months later and no weight loss,infact i weigh more now that i did after i gave birth to summer:nope:i know i know it's my fault and i'm so ashamed of myself.but i am so so proud of all you ladies because you are all doing amazing!:happydance:

well i finally started ww yesterday,but i'm doing it at home and i'm following the old core plan as i always enjoyed it,also OH is eating healthy with me so i'm glad of his support.

now back to baby no4......i just don't know what to do???we really want another one we really really do,but we just don;t have anymore room in our house,we just about had enough room for summer's cot how on earth would we fit another cot in the house??then there's the car it just about fits 3 kids in the back,but yet i don't care about that coz i would just trade it in and get an older car if i had too.my main worry is the room??i'm gutted what do i do?

decisions,decisions ggrrrrrrr.......:dohh:


----------



## babythinkpink

Well me being away from here has reflected in my diet mood!!
I had a great eating weekend, put on half a stone and have been struggling to get back on track since!
I am going to start to go for a jog every day, i did this to get into shape for my wedding and it really kick started that last bit i needed, I cant do anything in the house as dh is here all the time, i cant go down the gym because Rosie is glued to me, so i figure dh can baby sit long enough for me to go for a jog in the park.
Will ask my eldest to come with me i think, he is good company and will run at my pace!
So stuck in a diet rut, and going to try a jog a day to help, hopefully if i do this it will encourage me to stick to the diet or i feel its wasted the jog!

We are going to yorkshire in 7 weeks to see friends of dh, i saw them at the wedding and i was the same weight (give or take about 2 lb) then and i want to be my new target by then so i can justify a few new clothes to go:haha:
So that is my closest target date and i hope to be near as i can by then to 8st 5lb, so that is 7lb in 7 weeks, totally 'doable' (she tells herself!!)

Time to sleep, bug hugs to all, sorry selfish crappy post but just needed a diet vent!!

Diet :dust: i think is required! :hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey girls!
Now that I'm on the fitness wagon, can I join you all?
As I posted in the Sept Stars thread, I have started the P90x program with my husband. We're currently starting Week 2 and I'm pretty stoked that I can already feel a difference in my strength.
I'm hoping to shed pounds and inches, for sure, but even more, I want to see an improvement in my fitness. I need to get back in shape so that I can keep up with my boys! :)
So, weight from last week's weigh-in was 182 lbs. My first goal is to be at 162 lbs and fitting into all my pre-pregnancy (and by this I mean pre-Simon pregnancy!) clothes by September 11, which is when I had Tobe.
My second goal is to get back to the middle to lower range of a healthy BMI for me, which would be around 140 lbs. 
Seriously, I have not weighed that since I was on the rowing team in high school. If I can get below 150 even, I will be ecstatic.
And my fitness goal for this year is to be able to do a pull-up. Just one. They are so. freaking. hard. Just one would be a huge achievement for me. I'd also like to be able to do man push-ups.
So those are my hopes and dreams from this end of the fitness journey. :thumbup:
I must say, I'm already feeling really good to have started this.
My only mild concern is that P90x has you on a high-protein, low carb diet for the first four weeks and I need to do a little more research to make sure that this isn't going to negatively affect BFing.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey Sarahkka! Nice to see you here. Sounds like you've started off really well and I bet by September you'll be looking fab :thumbup: what kind of stuff are you doing at the moment exercise wise? I really wish I could do push ups :haha: I dont think I'll ever be able to do a pull up!



As for me, I weighed in Saturday and I'd lost 4lb and was 12st 3lb so my hard work at the gym really paid off last week. Then I went out for a night Saturday and got drunk! had two tiny slices of veggie pizza too, then didn't exercise saturday or sunday. I'm 12st 4lb this morning so I'm pretty pleased! Started off my morning with fruit for breakkie with 0% fat greek yogurt like usual and 38min circuit training and done 650 skips on my rope. Might go for a jog this afternoon!


----------



## Jellycat

BTP youve done so well so far, hope you see jogging results soon

Sarahkka :hi: I think youve set really good goals, i'm sure your be seeing results in no time !

SR - :happydance: Yay its great the weights started to come off. Are you going to be able to continue with the gym or was it a temporary free pass ?

Well for me
Stayed the same this week - I was lacking motivation :-(
Tried Slimfast which was pointless as I had them for lunch and by dinner time I was so hungry I would overeat

So, new week new beginings i've gone online today and joined ww at a cheaper rate for first 3 months which now means I can track the points on my phone. I've already chosen my foods and snacks for the day with 1 point left if needed and if I go for my usual hill walk route today I gain an extra 5 points, all of which I can use tonight if necessary (but as I feel motivated again I doubt they will be needed)

This weekend has been a wake up call as the past 8 weeks Ive remained the same yes I had my studying and exams but theres no excuse for the past 3 weeks :blush: DH this weekend is really wanting to try for :baby: no2 by the end of this year so I really need to lose the weight now not later.

Diet :dust: to all !


----------



## Sarahkka

SR ~
P90x does a lot of variety. The idea is to switch the workout up constantly so that your muscles can't adapt. We do a chest and arms day that is all variations of pull-ups and push-ups, then an ab workout that is 20 mins of different lower and upper abs. The next day we do plyometrics, the next day we do back and legs, etc.
It sucks and is stupidly hard, but it's working. :thumbup:
Normally, I prefer yoga and pilates and use swimming and the elliptical for cardio, so this is quite hardcore for me.


----------



## Jellycat

Sarahkka there's no way I could do something like that I can't do plank or press ups etc must feel good once the sessions finished !


----------



## Sarahkka

Haha Jelly! What makes you think _I_ can? :)
I'm flailing all over the place doing sort of "prep" versions of the push-ups and pull-ups, but I'm getting a killer burn in all the right places, so I hope to be able to do the man push-ups and a pull-up (just one! please just one!) by the end of the 90 days.
It's pretty crazy how much stronger I am after just one week.
There is an easier version of P90x that lots of people start with, but my husband is a cruel fellow and threw me in the deep end. :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Yay!
Had two people today tell me that I look like I've lost weight!
Hurrah!
I'm not touching the scale until the end of the first 30 days of the P90x program, as I don't think it will be all that helpful just yet, but it sure is nice to hear that I look slimmer. It's probably just standing up straighter and having tighter abs, now that the muscles have woken up from their long slumber haha:)


----------



## Jellycat

Sarahkka wished I could not go on the scales for 3 months but curiosity gets the better of me...... I've sneaky weighed in this morning and looks like I've lost 2lb since Monday, hoping to make it at least 3lb by the time I properly weigh in Monday.

WW seems to be going well for me this week, not feeling hungry at all, planning the night before is definatly good for me as long as I give myself a couple of snacks during the day within my points allowance.


----------



## SisterRose

Wish I could avoid the scales too, i try my best now...but only because I ask OH to lock them in his boot on a Monday and take them to work for a week :-s


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you have a good birthday SR xx


----------



## Jellycat

Good week for me joined weightwatchers and have lost 2lb this week. Also been to gym twice last week and been back again this morning. Also booked crèche for Wednesday and Friday 

Hoping for another good week this week, aiming to reach first stone within a fortnight which is 2lb a week. DH is away this week so hopefully I can really concentrate on the diet!


----------



## Sarahkka

Way to go Jelly!!
Awesome!
I've had a weird psychological setback as of yesterday. Breaking all my own rules, I was excited to jump on the scale after two weeks of this very intense diet and workout regime. I was absolutely crushed to find that the number hadn't budged.
Well, I weighed in the evening (never a good time for me) and the scale read 181.8, then 183, then 182. It's a crap scale, so that could be the problem. :shrug:
This morning, it read 177.
I feel like I am slimmer and I've had more than one person comment that I look slimmer, so I am guessing that I am probably 3lbs lighter? Not sure if I'm a whole 5, but that's not impossible with this program.
I don't know.
I should have stayed away from the stupid stupid scales. :(


----------



## Jellycat

I had the same feeling at the weekend and also have shoddy scales. I weigh myself 4-5 times to work out what I am. 
If people are commenting then you must have !


----------



## Sarahkka

ARGH!
Another setback!
I just pulled a muscle in my bum and can barely walk. Effin' lunges! I lost my balance at the start of the workout and really tweaked something in my glute. 
:brat:
It takes me so long to get the motivation to do a regime like this, then I get sidelined by something so dumb.
I am very very frustrated. :growlmad:


----------



## Jellycat

Ouchie thats a difficult one .... hot pack in your pants :shrug:


----------



## Sarahkka

I am trying to get an appointment for massage therapy for tomorrow. Maybe that will sort it out.
Otherwise, I'm just going to modify the workouts this week and start this training week over on Saturday. Not a rest, but a recovery, maybe?
I've been going really hard and I was really a blob before I started this. I thought I was being really careful, but maybe not careful enough.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Helloooo

Omg I havn't been in here in ages. I've been off the diet for a few weeks to be honest, not paying attention at all to what I've been eating! Matt hit his weight loss target and took the foot off the gas, which is fine for him but not for me as I'm still stuck at a 1stone 6lb loss! I had lost 1st 10lb but I got really demotivated as I seemed stuck there for ages and like I say, stopped dieting and I have gained 4lbs, which is less than I thought I would have gained!! So I'm now15st 1lb. Back on the diet now and had a good couple of days so hoping to be below 15 again at the end of the week! Just waiting for Holly to wake up and I'm taking her for a long walk to burn some calories!

Well done on all the losses!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I threw my scales out so I can't weigh all the time! I go to boots and weigh in once a week lol


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome back Emzy! Not such a bad thing getting rid of the scales as I keep having sneaky weigh ins all through the week!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Yay, first week went well, I've been really good but allowed myself a couple of treats and I lost 4lbs!! So back down to 14stone 11lbs now, so I'm happy. Next goal is to get to 14 stone 7lbs which is the 2 stone mark!

x


----------



## becs0375

My diet has been off the boil for weeks now, I haven't put any on so thats good!! I am starting back at it from Monday, want to lose a stone before Hope's Christening in June!!

Well done ladies xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Emzy wow great loss !

Becs welcome back

Wi and I've lost 2lb, very surprised as went to gym less and ate well over points since having the cold. Need to be good this week to prevent it showing up on the scales next week.


----------



## Sarahkka

Good work, everyone!
We are entering the 4th week of P90x, which is supposed to be a "recovery" week. So lots of core workouts, yoga, stretching, and a couple of cardio things.
the diet is getting harder to follow. I want some carbs!!!!!!!
Bad carbs: bread! baked goods! cupcakes! :brat:

Actually, it's not too bad. But I am ready for the next phase of the diet, which adds in more carbs. I'd like the option of porridge for breakfast a few times a week. I think that's balanced and healthy. 

Very tired today from a bad night with teething Tobe. It's hard to keep at the fitness stuff when you are so exhausted.

Oh! Did my chest and back workout day before yesterday and I was able to hit 20 pushups during the the circuit training!! :shock: And they were good push-ups, too! Good form, nice and deep. That felt awesome! :bodyb:


----------



## Sarahkka

Exciting news for me today!
We did our 30-day measurements and I'm down 7 lbs. :happydance:
PLUS!!!! (and far more exciting in my opinion), I've lost 4 inches around my waist, 2 inches off my hips, 1 inch off each thigh and about half an inch off each upper arm!!!
:yipee:
I feel way stronger. :bodyb:

So I am going to continue with the P90x program.
The next 30 days are supposed to be killer.
I'm still hoping to make my 20 lb weight loss goal by the end of the 90 days, but the inches off is way better! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Wow, Sarahkka - That's amazing! well done. I bet your old jeans/trousers are falling off of you by now! You'll have to invest in some bracers :haha: or just buy some more ;)


----------



## Sarahkka

Yup! Serious baggy bum pants happening.
I'll just keep hitching them up until I finish the 90 days, then see where I am. 
Nice problem to have though! :)


----------



## babythinkpink

Well done Sarah xx

Ate half an easter egg today, pasta and meat balls and garlic cheesy bread and feel throughly sick now!!!

My absence again reflects the diet lull, i am going to jog....starting tomorrow, i found it helped before kick start me, and have been delaying it long enough!
Dug out trainers and jogging kit, about 9lb to jog off!! :hugs:

Hope everyone is well xx:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats sarahkka that's a great result

Had wi and gained 5lb in a week! I struggled with White bread last week so based on St recommendation I bought weightwatchers bread so hoping I won't have the sane issue again

Plan gym, plan meals, use weeklys only in emergencys and don't eat White bread!! Still surprised by such a heavy weight gain as worked really hard at gym and stuck to points but did use all my weeklys. Damage is done going to focus on the coming week and do something constructive


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in and lost 3lbs this week, still not convinced my scales are working properly. They have been dropped a number of times over the years :-(

Anyone else still dieting or is it just me now ...


----------



## Sarahkka

I'm still in! Diet and crushing workouts!
Jelly, one thing I really like about the P90x program is that they really de-emphasize the scales. You look at measurements and fitness tests instead. I really think it helps. Our stupid scale is all over the place, too. I got so discouraged last time when I went for a sneak peek, so I'm keeping away from it now.

Things are good on the training front. I am impressed that I just keep doing it. Even when I'm desperately tired, I somehow push play and get through it. The diet has gotten trickier in the last few days. I'm really craving naughty carbs right now. For some strange reason, I would kill for a scone.
Big huge help having the husband do this with me. If it weren't for him, I would definitely be falling off the wagon.


----------



## Sarahkka

I'm starting to get really fatigued with the amount of working out I'm doing. We're just at the middle of the last week of hardcore workouts for the second phase (so approaching Day 60). The last week of the month is a recovery week and you do much gentler workouts. I think I need recovery week to start tomorrow. I am tired. I need more sleep and I need to stop working out for a few days.
The diet is getting harder again, too. I just want lots of bread. Pastry, bread, pasta, fries!!! Drool!!
I am looking forward to measurements next week, but I don't think they'll be anywhere near as dramatic as last month. We'll see, I guess.

How about the rest of you? :)


----------



## SisterRose

You're doing great Sarah, major dedication there with you. I've fallen off the wagon a tonne of times and am a bit ashamed to admit I drank loads of cocktails over the weekend, ate two lots of buffet(friday and saturday) then had 3 slices of pizza and some chips on Sunday night :| I was like a ravenous beast all weekend. I felt really guilty for it though, completely not worth the guilt and the weight gain after 7 months of hard dieting and exercise. 

I know how you feel about exercise though, I've been doing it more or less every day now since 3rd November 2010 and I'm honestly very bored with it. I keep pushing through though as I've seen amazing results and it's very worth the effort it takes to maintain everything.


----------



## FirstBean

I have decidedI am going to start a weightloss journal as I keep fallen off the wagon and I feel that if I do a journal I will keep to it as will be ashamed and have been following SR on her journal and she has done great. So I am going to start one as I am going on holiday in September and dont want to be going looking like I am now as I am not liking my body at all.


----------



## Jellycat

Good idea on the journal FB!


----------



## Sarahkka

:shock:
I went out last night and (due to an acute lack of clothes not covered in sticky toddler handprints and baby slime) discovered that I can fit into my skinny jeans. :shock:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Sarahkka thats great !

Having a bad night tonight.... feeling completly fed up. I think the pressure from DH to TTC #2 is making me not want to lose weight and the more he keeps talking about it the less focused I am on the diet ..... almost comfort eating. He doesnt seem to realise that I need to lose the weight before getting pregnant again and im in no hurry for #2 whereas he wants to TTC in less than 6 months time. I do want another baby just not now felt like this for a couple of months now but each time I hint about waiting he doesn't listen. 

He's not supporting my diet again either, for instance this evening he wanted chinese. I went food shopping today so had plenty of healthy food in the house and said about chicken stir fry, but no he wanted take away. I then reminded him that if he wants me to lose weight then hes got to stop trying to 'indulge'. We ended up with takeout but I ordered a mushroom omellette so was the best option out of a bad situation. 

I'm really noticing the fact I gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant. I keep thinking if I smoked now id be eating alot less. I dont want to smoke again as Im so happy that I finally managed to kick the habit, its just times like this I miss not having a cigerette

Right sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Jelly. Your husband needs to try and be more supportive. I know it's hard living with another person who doesn't share views on dieting or healthy eating because my OH is the same. He eats tonnes of junk. KFC, Foot long subway melts, pizza and burgers, mars bars. He won't eat ANY salad whatsoever and will only touch carrots and not another vegetable so half of the time I find myself cooking seperate meals for us both on a daily basis which is really hard when I'm cooking for myself, Ellie and OH. 
You made a great choice with the omlette, try not to worry too much. You're doing really well :hugs: and don't feel guilty about not wanting TTC yet, you'll do it when you're ready and you feel like it's right. Even if he wants too sooner than you do, it takes two peoples consent to make a baby and I'm sure he can wait just a little while longer!!

On the smoking side of things, I really don't think that you should have a cigarette. I hate to sound the hypocrite here but over the last month I've started smoking again and now I feel like I need to smoke :-( I started up again for the same reasons as you said, so that I feel satisfied eating a little less and to take my mind off the diet, which has been stressful amongst other things. I quit when I got pregnant too and I HATE the fact that I've started the habit again and wish that I'd just never bothered.


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks SR, I know your right about the smoking and I know once you have one then you gradually start smoking more. I don't think I'd even like it now even if I did. Just wish u didn't feel like im missing something.

Feeling more positive today, I think with the take aways DH wants I need to let him and I'll still cook for myself as planned.


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in - stayed the same

Today gym and hillwalk with lo in new carrier
Planned food for day but am currently a 1/3 short on ww points so can have a chocolate options this evening and half fat cheese for tea still with points spare


----------



## SisterRose

Staying the same is better than a gain! Keep up the hard work Jelly :D

How is everybody else doing? I'm still battling away with this weightloss! it's almost been 7 months now, I think this is the longest I've ever stuck to a diet and it's definitely paid off. I'm now the smallest and probably lightest I've been since the age of 10! and I only have 2lb left to lose to reach my goal of 11 stone and will have lost 70lb.

I was really pleased to go shopping the other day and buy new jeans in a size 12! I've never bought a size 12 pair of jeans as I've always been far too big to get in them. I couldn't even fit in a 12 when I was 12. I'm very proud of myself!

Also wanted to say, if I can do it and lose all the weight then anyone can. I've struggled all of my life and I NEVER thought I'd lose this much weight. 

xx

Here's a few pics, of when i started at almost 16stone and a size 18/20 and then afterwards in my new jeans today! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9256.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCF9257.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCF9009.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCF9008.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

You can really see the difference , you've got definition on your stomach now


----------



## Sarahkka

SR!!!
You look amazing!
Well done! :thumbup:

I have Day 0 and Day 30 pics from P90x, but I don't want to post until I get the Day 60 and Day 90 pics, too.
It does help a lot when you can see a difference like that in photos. I hope mine look as dramatic as yours.

We are currently in the recovery week, so the workouts are a little gentler right now. I needed that. I was starting to feel achey and sore and exhausted by the end of the second three weeks of hardcore training. 
I'm definitely stronger, again, but I don't know if I feel as dramatic a difference as I did in the first month. I don't think I pushed myself hard enough, either.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Jelly and Sarahkka!

Today is the day I've finally finished actively trying to diet and lose weight, now I'm happy with my weight! I wouldnt mind going to 10st 7lb which is apparently the most ideal weight to be for me without going under that but as of today I'm 10st 13lb! So now I'm going to try very hard to eat a healthy balanced diet, exercise 3 times a week and try to maintain as much of this as I can! Introduce more foods back in to my diet again starting with having some kind of museli and ss milk for breakfast :D!

71lb gone on my weightloss journey(started 15st 9lb on the diet) I was 16stone before having Ellie though, and just afterwards so I've probably lost about 76lb altogether!!!) 16 stone to 10 stone 13lb :wohoo:


----------



## Sarahkka

Well done, SR!
Huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

That's brilliant SR - I'm so happy for you and you've achieved it in such a short space of time .


----------



## opticalillus5

SR - OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!! You look Amazing!!! 

I have no idea where you ladies get all of your willpower from! I've honestly been shit. Although, in the past couple of weeks I have stepped it up a gear with my impending wedding. 

I've altogether gone from 10st 10/11 (about 6 weeks pp) and last sunday (new weigh-in day) I was 10st 2. Although, I'm not sure i'll be able to maintain that loss as i'd just come off af so I was the lightest i'll be all month. 

I'm now back into my size 12s, but they don't look too great. My 10's don't fasten. 

Over the past few weeks/months i've started running again, and now i'm doing about 15 - 20k a week. 10k in one go, then the rest in bits whenever i get to the gym (with stepper etc too). Today I did 10k in 67 mins - my best time so far (after izzy lol). I'm doing nearly 6k before i have to walk too.. my goal is to be able to run straight through, then i'll work on my time. It is on the treadmill though, if I road-ran then I'd have to find a route that was completely flat :dohh:

I'm so pleased for all of you ladies that have the willpower to diet. I've made minor changes in the past week or so - mainly more yogurts, but nothing compared to you amazing ladies :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Opti - great that your doing the running wish I could do that. I walk on gradient 2 then have 4 one minute running sessions I'm hoping to gradually increase the amount I'm running but seems slow progress. I look at some of the lady's at the gym running continuously for like 20 minutes and I just look in awe. How long now until the wedding?

Weighed in today and again I've stayed the same that's the third week now not even lost 1/4 lb. I stuck to my weightwatchers points and went to the gym three times, made an effort to carry lo for walks .... Grrrr hoping for a loss next week


----------



## babythinkpink

SR, you have done amazingly and look fab and must feel so much better!

I am still sort of dieting, I am watching but not noting what i have, I am at target of 8st 10lb, although 8st 5lb is ideal to allow for a bit each way!

If i just put a few good weeks in I think i can do it!

Good luck to everyone still in diet mode!:hugs:xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Well, I had a fairly devastating weigh-in on Day 60 of P90x.
I was only down 2 lbs and saw no change in my inches lost.
The good news is that at least I didn't go up, but I was expecting more weight loss after all the crazy amount of work I put in.
My husband suspects that I am not eating enough. I think he may be right. So, I'm back at it with renewed vigour and am keeping a food journal to make sure that I am eating the required amounts.


----------



## Jellycat

Sarahkka - I can appreciate how dissapointed you must feel but DH is right its still a loss. Maybe your not eating enough especially as you are still BF

On weightwatchers a nursing mum consumes an additional 7 points a day on top of usual 29 points this is just sligtly less than 1\4 of normal points extra to be consumed

:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Sarahkka what does the 30 day shred consist of? Is it things like push up and planks because I can't do them. Wanting to buy the DVD but not sure if I will give up because can't do half of the exercises


----------



## Sarahkka

Jelly, I'm not sure.
A few of my Canadian mum friends are doing it. I'll ask them if you like?


----------



## SisterRose

I do quite a bit of 30 day shred, at least 3 times a week.

It's basically a lot of work with weights and quite a bit of stregnth training mixed with cardio and abs workouts. It hasn't actually got too many plank/push up workouts in there(at least not lvl 1 and 2), and the ones that it does have can be simplified to make it a little easier and it also has three difficulty settings at level 1, 2 and 3. I've only ever gone to 2! 

I really reccomend it though, it's a fab little DVD. Only takes 25min and gives you a really good exercise. Swear Ive lost quite a few inches since starting it. I started doing it origionally a while back and did it for a full 20 or so days and lost quite a few inches! 

I'm actually off to do shred lvl 2 right now to start my morning. hehe.


----------



## Jellycat

Ooh thanks SR, think I'm going to put it in my online order tonight :thumbup:


----------



## babythinkpink

Sarah I find a very fine line between not eating enough and the weight loss, I have gone with the not eating enough and the only way i can honestly watch my food intake properly is by writing it down counting the calories, i do this on the food focus site, its free and i find works well, I have just been really lazy with it recently! I want one last push just to do the last 5lb and get me in my comfort zone!

I may look into the 30 day shred, I can do 25 mins! I used to do stretch into shape that was 30 mins a day and i noticed huge difference but it was on video and i never found it on dvd!

Got to go, back soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Finally weighed in and lost 2lbs this week  I was getting fed up of STS .

Had biggest loser workout and the went for my hill walk carrying JJ I tool the extended route too which I've never done carrying him so was really pleased with myself.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey jelly, well done! :thumbup: 

My weigh-in was Sunday, and I was the same (maybe lost 1/2 a pound, but my scales are a bit iffy). Still 10st 2. If i'm still that this sunday, I'll be chuffed as AF is due monday and I always weigh more just before. It doesn't help that my wedding is day before AF too though :( 

I'd eaten pretty healthily last week, but only managed to get one gym sesh in. Today i ran 11.5k cross-country, but it took me AGES - 83 mins! Still, it's the first time i've done it without a treadmill, so i'm just pretty proud (even though I have blisters). Thinking about it, I need to get to the gym more often, cos running only once/twice a week won't work, even if I go for miles.


----------



## opticalillus5

And my biggest loser is gathering dust now I have a gym membership/nice weather. It's such a waste, but I can't bring myself to trade it in just yet. I just don't have the motivation and commitment for dvds etc... I really admire you ladies for sticking to them!


----------



## Jellycat

Opti, I did biggest loser for the first time in a couple of months. Now I go to the gym I never use it either, only did today because woke with a chest infection. Have to say I quite enjoyed it but no where near as challenging as when I'm at the gym. Took lo for 2 mile walk carrying him too to make up for not going to the gym.

I thought your 11.5k run was quite impressive !


----------



## babythinkpink

I have done dvd's b4 simply because it is easier than a trip out, plus children have not allowed! 
I have had the 30 day shred arrive and it is still looking nice and new in its wrapper! I will look first, then start monday, am ok with my weight this is to maintain and tone up a bit.

Jelly, well done at your loss:happydance::hugs:

Opti, You are doing loads, and i would keep the dvd, you never know the winter months it may come in handy! :thumbup::hugs:

Right off to watch 30 day shred, hope it fills me with enthuasm to get off my bum and do it...on monday!:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

I'm still waiting for my 30 day shred it's on it's way !! Let me know what you think. I went to yoga / pilates class Wednesday I found it really tough. Definatly going to go again ;-)

Chest has got worse today so decided to rest as exercising everyday hasn't helped. Busy weekend but hope to go to gym at least once.


----------



## opticalillus5

My. Legs. Hurt. 

The knees, the calves, the hips. 

I think maybe i've been overdoing it, and might have just bitten off more than I can chew with this Great north run thing. 

Shit! 

Gonna try get to gym tomorrow and NOT run. Maybe some cross-training/stepper/rower stuff (if I can get a whizzy sitter for long enough for me to go as chris is working). 

Do you think i'd be ok with doing that? 

And good luck with the 30 day shred ladies!!


----------



## Jellycat

I ached at the beginning of the week after boxercise then going on a hill walk in the afternoon carrying JJ.

Went to gym following day and by the evening couldn't walk up the stairs ..... Still continued and went to a yoga/pilates class Wednesday ...... I did feel slightly worse but soon recovered .

Go easy at the gym and as soon as you ache somewhere particular don't push yourself but either lower resistance or change machine


----------



## opticalillus5

Cheers hun... I'm feeling slightly better today, but can't get a sitter to go to the gym. So, instead, I think I might go for a long walk. It's raining, but I guess that's why prams have raincovers eh? lol. The dog doesn't seem impressed at the idea. 

I could always do an hour on kinect, but i'm not sure which is less unappealing... :haha:


----------



## opticalillus5

I thought i'd reply to your question about running in here Jelly.

If i'm running 10k on the treadmill, I jog to 5k without stopping, at about 9/9.5kph. Then I walk for a few mins to catch my breath, then jog again to 7.5k. Then another little break, then as fast as I can to the end. 

When I did the 11.5k the other day, I had loads of walk breaks (usually hills lol). But I find it much harder cos I struggle to pace myself when i'm out too. 

It has taken me AGES to build this up - not just after izzy, but after I had emma too. After Emma, I decided to get fit, but had NEVER been to a gym etc before. I started just doing a mile on the treadmill, and I walked a min/jogged a min/walked a min etc till it was done. 

So just stick with it really - that's what i'm doing. I really need to be able to run on the road like I can in the gym!


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks opti. At the moment I'm doing gradient 2 and walking at 6.00 for a minute and jogging at 8.00 for a minute upto 16 minutes in total but I don't manage much distance. Think I might start doing distance rather than time and maybe miss out one of the other machines I use as I only have a certain time in the gym due to the crèche . Have to admit it really gets me puffed out and hot :blush:

Running is meant to be a great weightloss activity


----------



## opticalillus5

That sounds great for now.. I don't use the gradient button :blush: probably why I struggle so much on the roads :blush: 

I think that it's better for you to do distance rather than time, cos then you can push yourself, and you will see your time getting faster. I'd start with a mile if I were you... (1.6k). When you can do that in around 12-13 mins (or jog it straight through) then i'd up it a little. Plus, if you don't like running, and you're measuring distance, then the quicker you run, the quicker you can go onto something else :haha: 

As for getting hot, I always look like i'm gonna pass out. I sweat so much when I run that it soaks completely through my trousers/bra/top and I look like i've just stepped out of the shower! but tbh, if I don't get soaked, then I haven't pushed myself hard enough ;)


----------



## Jellycat

I'm going to give that a try tomorrow. Not convinced I'll be any good as I've still got a nasty chest infection so struggling to breathe sufficiently at the moment.

Lost 1lb this week !


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey!!!! That's fab :) 

Good luck tomorrow. I'm meant to have a fitness assessment tomorrow at 12, but I dunno if i'll be able to do it with aching so much from last night/blistered feet etc. 

I weighed in yesterday, and had put 2 1/2 lbs on. BUT AF came too, and I've trained a lot this last week so it might be a bit of muscle mass. OH weighed in and had put 3lbs on, so it might even be the scales that need new batteries. 

Or, the kebab we had Friday, and the buffet we abused Sat night at my cousin's 18th :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Opti - tried the mile this morning and achieved it in 14.07 minutes (gradient 2 for first half then moved to flat so I could go faster lol) I ran faster at 8.8 and managed more jogging too. Have to beat my time on Friday !!


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey! :happydance: That's great!!!!! It is soooo much better (I think ) when you do distances, cos it motivates you to go faster to get it over with lol. I always have no gradient on when I go on the treadmill, cos I just concentrate on getting it over with as quickly as I can :blush: 

My fitness assessment was ok.. Although it was kinda more like the guy from the gym just watching me train for an hour and then saying... 'yeah... you need to run more'. Really? Wow... I couldn't have guessed :haha: 

Yesterday I went for a 7.65 mile run, and managed 4 miles without a break (which was a personal best). BUT today, i can't walk :blush: My legs are soooooo painful, and I have blisters, so i'm having a day off. 

I've eaten complete crap, but ryan (gym guy) says that I can pretty much eat what I like with all the work i'll be doing over the next few weeks. My schedule is as follows: 

Day 1 -Gym (no treadmill... Strength/low impact training) 
Day 2 - Medium run (4/5 miles) 
Day 3 - Rest
Day 4 - Gym (same as before)
Day 5- Long run (7/8 miles)
Day 6 - Rest
Day 7 - Small run (2miles) or Gym (low impact). 

But he's gonna look at it again for me and type it up for tomorrow. He says I have to be able to go for 10 miles by september, then the adrenaline of the event etc will take me around the other 3. I'm not quite sure I believe him. I can't quite believe that ANYTHING can carry you an extra 3 MILES :$


----------



## opticalillus5

Also, 8.8 is a really good speed... I generally go at 9 or 9.5 on the treadmill. Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Wow at the moment I can't imagine running 13 miles, I was shattered after my 1 . Your schedule looks good.

I downloaded c25k for my phone today which gives meza 9 week plan to be able to run 5k. Don't think I'll follow it completely as I can already do the first couple of weeks on the plan. Think I'm going to aim to run for 90 seconds and walk for 2mins for my mile tomorrow and see how I feel.


----------



## opticalillus5

You'll be amazed how quickly you progress... After I had Emma I really struggled to do my mile. It took me about 6 months, and then I could do 2 miles straight through, and that was only going twice a week. I only started doing 10k about three months ago, and now i'm going in for the half marathon. I must say, i've found that it's the amount of times you train that makes the difference - not the distance. E.g. if I run 2 miles 3 times, it benefits me more than doing one 7 mile run. But that might be wrong... It's just what I think from what i've done at the mo. It's just really difficult fitting it in with babies etc! 

I must say though that I can really tell when i've eaten better. Plus, I stopped smoking when pregnant with Izzy and now I only smoke when I go out (about 4 times a year :haha:) And that makes a big difference. 

I looked at the c25k app the other day when I was looking at running ones - It looks good. It's great that you can already do the first few bits of it :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

I gave up smoking too when pregnant with JJ. I think I feel the fittest that u have ever felt even though this is the heaviest I've ever been. I'm going to gym generally 3 times a week and know I need to start thinking about going in the evenings as I'm back to work full-time in September so want to be into a routine before u go back so it won't be as hard.


----------



## Jellycat

Do you get the feeling it's only us two on this thread now ! :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

*stalking* >.>


----------



## Jellycat

SisterRose said:


> *stalking* >.>

:hi: good to see you


----------



## SisterRose

I'm gonna be here cheering you guys on til the end! you're all doing great :D.


----------



## Jellycat

You might be awhile as I'm losing soooooooooo slowly


----------



## SisterRose

It's okay, I got plenty of time and you're heading in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahkka

Still here!
Just really busy right now and not posting as much! :)
So I popped out the scale today just for curiousity and it looks like I'm down a couple more pounds.
Clothes are definitely fitting better and/or looser. Some are downright baggy! :)
My plan is to finish P90x, then move onto either a pilates/yoga routine or the 30-day shred in combination with endurance cardio 3x a week.
Hoping that will shed the rest of the weight and maybe even a bit more if I'm lucky? :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done sarahkka that's excellent, you'll have to go shopping soon for a new wardrobe!

Did my 1 mike on the treadmill yesterday and managed to knock off 10 seconds but think I could of done better if my left calf didn't begin cramping whilst running, still aches now. Got a stitch for the first time too which was weird. Doubt I'll get to go Sunday so will have to try again Monday now


----------



## opticalillus5

Well done Sarahkka!!! :thumbup: 

:hi: SR! My goal is more about getting this run done rather than losing weight now (although I'm still weighing myself! :dohh:). BUT I think i'm in the right place :) 

:yippee: jelly!!! 10 secs is 10 secs, and with a crampy calf that's fab :thumbup:

I get stitch a lot, but it generally is pretty easy to run through. The calf pulling though - that's another thing altogether, especially if it's only one (that shows it's not just general aches). Have you got new running trainers? If not, then you could really do with some as they make a big difference. I used to run in reebok classics, but they were rubbish, so I bought some proper reebok running trainers (for road running). They weren't too dear either - about £45. I'm still debating going and getting my running style assessed and getting some even better trainers, but i can't afford it just yet. 

Do you do stretch before and after the treadmill? I do a calf stretch, hamstring, hips and thigh stretch before and a full set or muscle stretches after.

Also, If it's still giving you problems, treat it with ice. I've found a cool (can't quite manage cold yet!) bath helps when i'm achey. 

If all else fails, keep on the cross-trainer or bike until it heals. 
I know that sounds excessive for a pulling calf, but if it gets any worse then you'll be out for weeks. :flower: 

I'm not so achey at all today. I went to the gym yesterday and did a mile on the treadmill, then stuck to the cross-trainer and bike to take the pressure off my knees. I also did some upper-body work on the machines, and plenty of raised leg and v sit-ups. 
I wanted to run today, but chris is still on his stag do so no sitter. I'll either run or go to the gym tomorrow. 

Weigh-in tomorrow too. I've finished AF and have been to the gym twice and a run this week, so I hope i've at least maintained.


----------



## Snoozie

Helloooo! Sorry it's been a while, I haven't been on bump and baby for ages, new pc lost all my links.

Well so far I've lost over 3 stone, I'm so chuffed and plodding along nicely. Loads more to go but I've dropped 3-4 dress sizes.

Well done to everyone on your fab losses. xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Wow congrats thats fab, strange it was only this morning I was wondering how you were getting on.

I'm on weightwatchers at the moment and the loss is so slow that I'm thinking i
if going back to slimming world just can't decide meetings or online. 

Hope your enjoying your new clothes!


----------



## SisterRose

Nice to hear from you Snoozie, and congrats on your recent weightloss. 3 stone is amazing :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Snoozie

Thankyou both.

Jelly, I love sw, only diet I've ever stuck to. I love the classes, gives me the support I've always needed to lose weight. Great way to make new friends too. SW fits easily into my life, loads more to lose but getting there. Are you on my fb? I have a slimming support group on their too, full of like minded mums and idea swops etc.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm back!! Need to lose 3 stone before the end of the year when we start ttc again, that's doable isn't it?! been really good today. After my 1st 10lb loss after having Holly, I got down to 14st 10lb and yesterday I weighed myself and I'm back to 15st 10lbs, so I gained a stone back. I'm not surprised I've been eating sooo much crap lately. Well done to everyone with their fab weight losses x


----------



## Jellycat

Hey Emzy - 

I think 3 stone is possible average of half a stone per month

My weightloss has been incredibly slow so I'm hoping changing from weightwatchers to slimmingworld will help me start losing again. I've still got 5 stone I want to lose.

Lost 2lbs this week which is ok but since JJ was born I've only lost just under 2 stone, but since feb I've only lost 6lbs. I keep gaining and losing the same pounds !

Hope you have a great first week xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Quick update from me:
I'm officially done with P90x.
Down 19 lbs from start and only 2 lbs off my goal weight for TTC.
However, I am setting a new goal weight for myself. I think I would like to lose another 14 lbs.
So....
I'm having a mini-recuperation break, then starting more diet and exercise as of Monday next week.


----------



## Jellycat

Wow Sarah that's excellent,

What's your plans for the next 14lbs?


----------



## Sarahkka

Ballet and pilates.
And a lot of cardio - hiking and walking.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey Emzy :wave: welcome back! I think 3 stone is achievable if you work hard at it :) why don't you try creating a dieting journal to keep track of everything? I know that really helped me along and the support from other women in that section encouraged me to keep going and by writing down everything that i eat and the cals I know exactly where I am with things.

Sarah, huge congrats on your achievement so far and best of luck with the next 14lb! 


x


----------



## opticalillus5

I'm fed up with it all. Had to have my dress taken out because of the bloating. Feck it, i'll try again when I get back from honeymoon. 

Good luck ladies!

Back in a few weeks when i've got my motivation back :(


----------



## Jellycat

Long time update from me !

Last week I manged to complete my first 5k and this week I did my second 5k and cut my time by awhole minute !!

I'm still having to walk alot but the times I'm running/jogging are longer now about 2 1/2 to 4 minutes. Think I could of improved my time today but I forgot to eat before the gym. Asked the instructor what would be a respectable time to aim for and she said 36 minutes, so I have 6 more minutes to cut.


----------



## babythinkpink

Just shuffling us back to the top of the pile, seeing as its new year and those stars not preggers again may like to start the new year with some healthy stuff and some support from other Stars!:thumbup:


I have looked back and my starting weight Nov 2010 was 11st 3lb! I am now about the 9st mark, I lost 5lb before Christmas which was a good move as I don't feel like the usual Christmas pudding in January!
So I am back, to share healthy eating tips, boast any fitness acheivements, (although they will be few, my idea of anything is the school run, or kinect which dh bought for Christmas :dohh: long story)
Here's hoping we can get a little group of us back together to support our push on a bit of a healthier lifestyle and some support in our quest! :hugs:

:thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

:hi:

Well after dieting on and off all of 2011 I'm still dieting!

Lost 30lbs in 2011 and gained back 9 in 3 weeks over Xmas :blush:

Going to slimming world and really hoping I can shift some more weight before having baby no2. Now back at work I've only managed to get to the gym once. However new year and getting used to a work routine hoping I can go at least twice a week which is more realistic.


----------



## babythinkpink

Just me and you atm then Jelly! 

Wow 30lb, I hadn't realised you had lost so much, that is a great achievement, how many more lb before you are at target, or just happy with it? 
I have decided I start Monday, I have toothache which is making me too grumpy to diet! lol

I don't do anything particular like gym or anything, I may get a fitness thing for the kinect, I think I could find some time for it, although Rosie stands in front of it and it looses me, but I can try! :haha:

Right, thanks for dropping by, and have a friend that put on 1 and a half stone over Christmas:shock: not quite sure how she only had 3 days off work:rofl:

anyway :hug: for now xx


----------



## Choc1985

hiiii didnt even no this thread had been set up lol 

well after bein a stone lighter after having izzy i was chuffed lol dunno how i managed it as i wasnt sick craved healthy food i guess lol

anyway i split with izzys dad wen she was 3 months old and well lets just say iv piled on the weight through comfort eating take aways thunking it wasnt worth cooking for myself 

in august this year i met someone new and things are going really well with us but after seein pics of me the other week i really need to do something about my weight lol

im joining weight watchers on sat so if anyone has any tips they are welcome as i tend to give in and really strugle to stick with diets lol need to loose about 2 stone gone from a size 14 to a 18 in 18 months


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Choc !

I've done WW and still have the app on my phone which I would highly recommend as makes it so much easier to track your pp.

Good Luck!

BTP - Id be happy to get back to my wedding weight which is just over 2 stone however my ultimate goal would be to lose another 3 1/2 stone as this is a weight I have previously been most comfortable with as didnt struggle to maintain but still felt good etc. 

Finding it difficult to get focused since being at work, however cleaned out the fridge and freezer so hoping to only buy healthy food and plan quick meals for during the week to help keep me on track

We have the kinnect and I used to use when JJ was 3 mths old the biggest loser, but its more difficult to use now as jj s toys take up too much space in our front room!


----------



## Sarahkka

I started Jillian Michael's 30-day shred today. I have gained back half of what I lost last spring. Hoping to shift 20 lbs this time.
Giving up wine :hissy: , cutting back on carbs and going for lean protein and veg - all that boring horrible stuff that works.


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: I'm back again too. (Thanks Christmas!)

Early October I was 9st 6lb, since late October I decided to ease up on my diet and ate A LOT of junk, but still maintained exercise.

Just before Christmas I weighed 9st 12lb and today, I'm 10st 5lb! I really did eat a lot over christmas though. I drank almost every day for a week, and one night I recall sitting down with a pizza with OH, then I stuffed myself with 25 roses chocolates, then ice cream with cake....then pringles....then more chocolate.... :blush: that was a daily basis for over a week....

So Monday night I decided to have my last taste of the delicious fattening food, a dominos pizza, wedges, cheesecake with icecream and pringles! phew.

So, I'd love to be under 10st again in the next few months. If I did it before, I'll do it again


----------



## babythinkpink

Hello Choc, Jelly, Sarah and SR, :hi:

Choc, 
I found the opposite when I am single, I don't bother cooking for myself and end up with beans on toast or a baked potato and loose loads of weight! When I cook for a partner or others I eat while I cook, and then the meal and pile the weight on! lol
Sounds like things have not been easy but pleased to hear you seem happy with your new oh:hugs:
I have used weight watchers, and i think they are good, discipline yourself to write stuff down, but you can write down things you were temped to eat but didn't also, then add all those up and see what you saved yourself from! it helps keep you positive. I have used Food Focus online its a free think you put all your details in, how much you want to loose, etc and it works out what you can have, you then use it as a food diary and it tells you what you have left, I find i need to log it like that, i am logic and it appeals to the obvious side in me! :haha:
Good Luck xx:hugs:

Jelly, 
I want to get to 8st 5lb, that is my happy weight, I am quite little and comfy in that and it gives a few lb each way, its that last stone that keeps coming and going! :dohh:
I have Rosie blocking kinect is my big problem, I need to get dh to take the girls out so I can do it!:hugs:

Sarah, 
OMG, you remind me I bought the 30 day shred months ago, and it is still sealed in the dvd drawer:blush:
I find Rosie won't let me do that sort of thing, she wouldn't sit and watch, may think about it but sticking with diet atm, I am still in festive food mode, hopefully i can force feed the kids the rest of the christmas food this weekend leaving a blank canvas (empty cupboards) for the healthy stuff!
Good luck with the shred, let me know how it goes!:hugs:

SR, Yes, Christmas has done me no favors at all with my weight! 
I pick at stuff the same way, just sweet after sweet, then don't eat meals! I find pizza so easy to eat loads of! 
Yes I am sure you will do it again, it is actually quite nice after about a week of diet it feels like an old friend is back!(I feel bloated and horrible so need to eat healthy foods again!) :hugs:

I am more familiar with the diet mode than anything else, although I have to confess to being a lazy dieter, and not eating all day then having healthy food in the evening, I know it does me no good, sometimes i am so rushed all day its the only way i can eat and sometimes i just find it easier to do it that way, I expect it stinks of some sort of dissorder or other! 9its slimfast without the shakes:rofl:):haha

Anyway good luck all, I am starting on Monday, healthy eating, and will see about doing anything else later, one thing at a time! lol 

:hugs::kiss:BTP


----------



## babythinkpink

Weigh in tomorrow morning....4 weeks 5 days before a weekend away, would like to be a few pound lighter, i have ordered size 8 clothes so had better stop eating chocolate! lol xx


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck, in my food shop today I ordered Hershey chocolate - 1) because it's taste isn't Moreish 2) it's in little individually wrapped bars of 12g so gives me my chocolate fix without blowing out.


----------



## Sarahkka

Three days in a row of 30-day shred for me. It feels really good to work out and I really really love the fact that the work-outs are 20 minutes. It is very manageable at that length. Still, husband has his work cut out for him making sure the boys aren't trying to crawl all over me while I work out.
So the exercise is good. The diet, not so much. :blush:


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> Good luck, in my food shop today I ordered Hershey chocolate - 1) because it's taste isn't Moreish 2) it's in little individually wrapped bars of 12g so gives me my chocolate fix without blowing out.

I buy a block of 70% dark choc and have a square a day as my fix, but the problem is last time i was healthy eating i found i was eating the whole lot, so i am not going to buy any at all :cry:

Sarah this is the biggest problem, getting Rosie out from under my feet, if i put kinect on she gets really exited then stands in front of it!:dohh:

:hugs:xx


----------



## babythinkpink

Day 2! lol

I have skipped on the rubbish for a day, i had cereal for breakfast, a special k bar and some light rice cracker crisp things at lunch time, and roast beef with potato and veg for tea, weight watchers yog with a few blueberries later, today I am going to have a coffee in a mo, but i did find i drank loads yesterday, I am just a picker so if i go to the kitchen i look for food!

onward for today and putting the lid on the biscuit tin! :haha:

Jean status...still tight!:rofl:


----------



## babythinkpink

I went for a run! Big news, i don't usually do anything like that! My son is improving his fitness to join the Navy so running is part of what he does so he took me with him, it was great fun, we get on so well and it's nice to get out the house, I just said I am going out and did! :thumbup:
Feel much better for getting out and running and went much further than i would alone, when can I go again!:thumbup:

Hope everyone doing ok, I bought chocolate for a square a day, but not opened it yet:haha:

Big :hugs::flower:


----------



## Snoozie

Hey girls, long time no chat, I hope you don't mind me popping in to update.

I've lost over 6stone now. I am so chuffed. I have 2stone to go to get to target. Fingers crossed I'll get there by the summer but it takes as long as it takes.

How are you all getting on?

BTP...running! Go girl! Although when I go walking now I do find myself sdtarting to jog without being out of breath, it's a liberating feeling.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi Snoozie, 
WOW :shock:6 stone, another huge weight loss, that is amazing! 
It is hard work so well done you! How have you lost so much, and maintained loosing? 
Yes handy having an older son, he makes me go! 

Back soon x:hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Huge kudos, Snoozie - that is inspiring!
I've fallen off the wagon 5 days in to the 30-day shred. Plus I'm eating really badly - just nibbling at stuff, then snacking o crap.
Bad bad bad.
I think I'll start fresh on Monday? :) :haha:


----------



## babythinkpink

Yes Sarah, enjoy some Birthday cake first!

I have run 2 days in a row now, we are not going til Monday now, I would like to get out 2-3 times a week if i can, I am really enjoying it.
I jumped on the scales and I have lost 2 and 3/4 lb this week, although its not official til Monday! (i have been known to sneak a pre weigh in then it go up!)
I am enjoying the running, and healthy eating is good, just could do with eating more! 

Back soon, hope everyone has a great weekend xx:hugs:


----------



## Snoozie

Thanks ladies. I'm a few lb off my 6.5st award. On a little breather plateau at the moment, I worked hard to get my 6st award. I do need to gear up again and push on. I have another 2-2.5st to lose. I'll keep going and then concentrater on maintaining.

BTP, what plan are you following, I eat loads on sw.

Sarah, nibbly bits are hard. I find the childrens plates hard, full of lovely nibbly bits that go in the bin! I have one friend who quickly squirts the plates with washing up liquid to stop her nibbling lol!


----------



## babythinkpink

Snoozie, I don't really follow a plan, I base it on what I know I can eat and what i used to eat on weight watchers, healthy eating and portion control! I eat no crisps, biscuits etc i don't believe you can have what you like on any diet its all rubbish, its basic maths! 
I eat a square of dark choc a day my treat! If i don't loose i go onto food focus and start entering all i eat, so far i have not had to do that but its only been a week! 
Want to run 3-4 times a week, done 2 this week but again first week!

I find it hardest not eating the kids foods, especially as they quite often hand me a biscuit or chocolate bar with a nibble out of it, I have to throw it in the bin, i hate waste but have to do it!

How about you? 

I do have the 30 day shred, but its still wrapped up and in drawer, thats back up plan 2! lol xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh my god, I can barely move this morning.
I was out dancing last night at the Zoo staff party. Woohoo!
Definitely burned some calories there!!
Just going to finish up that birthday cake this weekend and then Monday, starting the 30-day shred over and cleaning up the diet.


----------



## babythinkpink

Weigh in, lost 1.5 lb, prob would have been better if not for the weak moment that was a mars bar!
It will be slow because its the last push, i have about 7lb to loose to be at a 'happy' weight!:thumbup:

Hope everyone doing ok xx

Off for a run again later:happydance:


----------



## Sarahkka

Um, I meant next Monday, of course... :blush:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on the loss BTP

Sarahkka - I'm starting again tomorrow too. I've been really slack and there's no excuses!


----------



## babythinkpink

Ok, so bad week, party food and lots of chocolate in the house, bloomin tesco selling 5 mars bars for £1 and packs of twix for £1, so i get it in, for the children of course:blush:
I did some running but over ate, there's no way round it! 
So i start again today, not even weighing in, so off i go again, had a good day, roast chicken and veg for tea, started logging intake with food focus again, keep an eye on it! :thumbup:

Good luck sarah, whatever monday!:winkwink:

Thanks Jelly, it wasn't very long lived lol:haha:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## babythinkpink

Put on 1lb:blush:


----------



## Sarahkka

Next Monday! For sure! :rolleyes:


----------



## Jellycat

Today for definite :rofl: :blush:


----------



## babythinkpink

I am the worlds worst dieter! I have just been stuffing my face with one occasion or another, birthday cake a plenty etc, so i think half term its just not possible to diet as such so next week i am going to weigh and just try to rid that last half stone, if i try 10lb loss i will be in happy place! :thumbup:

Hope everyone ok, and lack of posting i suspects lack of dieting! :blush:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

BTP you suspect right :blush: can't decide if I should go to weigh in tonight.


----------



## Sarahkka

Did I say diet starts Monday? I meant Monday, April 2014..... :blush:
And fatter and fatter I grow.....

The worst part is that I am craving the WORST food right now. I want fatty, salty, sugary terrible things! Quite fiercely. :growlmad:


----------



## babythinkpink

I am too Sarah, the chocolate, and biscuits and cakes are pulling me in, when usually I can not eat them, I have gone into reverse! :dohh:

I have awful toothache this week so i cant go out running as its 100x worse outside in the cold, so a run would just about be the end of it! 
I get tooth root out tomorrow so hopefully next week i will feel like resuming the running, I will plan a healthy week of meals, and try to be as busy as possible and be out rather than eating biscuits every time i go into the kitchen! :haha:

Weight, about 12lb off goal start date monday...ish! :haha: Intend to go back on food focus, and run, i have a wardrobe of clothes a size smaller than i am, and i am so determined not to but the next size up! 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh god.
Started P90X with husband today.
Muscles are quivering.
But it felt really good to work out and work hard.
I am debating whether or not to use the scale at all.
On the one hand, it's nice to feel the accomplishment of having lost a certain number of pounds.
On the other hand, it's a very inaccurate way of judging fitness progress and has often been a massive discouragement to me in the past. I might do this new regime based solely on how well I feel, how well I can perform fitness-wise, and how well my clothes are fitting.


----------



## babythinkpink

Sarah, I think no scales is a brilliant idea, mine are broken atmand all it has done is make me think oh well, if i put it on i cant weigh and see it! lol
I think how you and your clothes feel is a much better and actually accurate in certain ways than weighing in each week.

Good luck xx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh. My. God.
I hurt so effin' much. I knew I was out of shape, but this is just shameful! :blush:


----------



## Sarahkka

So proud of myself.
I was so close to copping out today.
I am so so sore.
I am tired and grumpy and achey and all I want in the world is to have a hot bath, a herbal tea and 14 hours of sleep.
But!!!!!
I did it.
I got out the weights and the mat and hit the play button for another 75 minutes of punishing workouts.
Today at the Zoo, we did the long loop and I was really feeling my muscles wake up. It felt really good. So did this workout.
The idea of it is :sick: but the actual workout is :bodyb:


----------



## Sarahkka

Well, four days in and I flaked out again.
I am not even that tired today, just mentally tired and the program has a 90-minute yoga session. I just couldn't sit through it. I felt so irritated and impatient.
I could have really used the stretching, but I did not have the mental focus to get through that much yoga at this time of the evening. It didn't help that Tobe was being super clingy and would not go to bed! :growlmad:
So... writing this off as a rest day. I did 20 minutes of the program. I will jump back in tomorrow and do the yoga on my scheduled rest day.


----------



## babythinkpink

I admire your sticking power Sarah, I just can't get motivated, I really don't know why, I think its because i have less than a stone to go, but I soooooo want it gone! I have never had so little motivation but never been so busy either, I think I just grab stuff I shouldnt eat in haste as I am cooking for the children, then eat my own stuff and end up with a daily overeat.
As for the running, like you I feel so much better for doing it, but just can't find that push to do it!

SO, Next week (again!!) I am going to eating healthily and attempt at least 2 runs, that is my....pledge??? :haha:

Ok so Be back Monday evening to let you know how it went! :blush:

Must be more positive! 

:hugs::kiss:BTP xx


----------



## Sarahkka

btp - I have no willpower to speak of, but my husband sure does. I just grab his shirttails and go. I don't have a great track record for the nights when I am on my own. There is always some excuse. I didn't do the workout last night because the boys kept me hopping until 9pm and I really didn't have any energy left whatsoever by that time. But.... again.... excuses - I'm full of them! :)
And I want a slimmer waistline so badly right now, but I would also kill for a platter of cheese and crackers and some good wine. Very hard to resist. Sigh.


----------



## Jellycat

nom nom cheese and crackers

Well I lack motivation too so as of tomorrow im starting the biggest loser meal replacement plan either short term or long term havent decided yet.

- Just need to stop fixating on chocolate and junk food and reduce my portion sizes so thought at work for brekkie and lunch use the meal replacement so I think about food less. Hoping that will get me in the right mindset.


----------



## babythinkpink

Jellycat said:


> nom nom cheese and crackers
> 
> Well I lack motivation too so as of tomorrow im starting the biggest loser meal replacement plan either short term or long term havent decided yet.
> 
> - Just need to stop fixating on chocolate and junk food and reduce my portion sizes so thought at work for brekkie and lunch use the meal replacement so I think about food less. Hoping that will get me in the right mindset.

I think this may be the way forward for me too, just to shift a stone, I have looked at slimfast and tesco alternative and tbh its easy, no faffing about in the kitchen, my most sinning place to be! 
I think like you it will take my mind off whats for breakfast or dinner and just have a replacement.
I dont eat too badly, its the junk in between i need to stop.

must dash my sons birthday cake in oven, its a huge chocolate cake, mmmm, next week for diet, and i really mean it this time! MUST DO IT!!:dohh:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jellycat

Well I've been doing the shakes for breakfast and snacking on fruit or carrots in between meals, sandwich for lunch with light yogurt...... But don't feel I've lost anything. Wish my foot would heal quicker so I can start exercising too.

Biggest loser shakes are surprisingly easy with the cup and most taste ok only one do far has left a nasty after taste afterwards.

I'm going to continue next week with breakfast then week after have the shakes for lunch too so by then I should be more used to it.


----------



## Sarahkka

Whew! On and of and on the wagon again for me over the past week. A few unexpected nights of partying...:blush:
But made myself exercise tonight even when I really really didn't want to, so that's good!


----------



## babythinkpink

well, back on the wagon and 3lb lighter!!!:happydance:

I am using my fitness pal on my phone and i did one run last week, i think it keeps me better organised with foods, i am eating aprox 200 cal breakfast 400 lunch and 600 tea, and seem to be consuming bladder bursting quantities of decaf coffee inbetween lol 
however it is working so far and making dh do it too so we can support each other.

If anyone else wants to try it i can have another diet pal, you can message each other and it keeps you updated on each others sucsess! :hugs:
Got to go, another wee!!!!!! xx
:hugs::kiss:


----------

